# DIRECTV Nomad Software: Spring 2012 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

At the request of our friends at DIRECTV I am "rebooting" this thread. 

Please note the platform (PC/Mac/iOS) you are reporting.

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy

I have no registered iDevices right now, as I've upgraded to:

iPhone 4G
New iPad (3)
MacBookAir
iMac
Mac G5
MacBookPro


----------



## Beerstalker

Just to be clear this thread a catch all for all Nomad software, meaning PC, MacOS, iOS, Android (when available), etc.? 

What about the actual Nomad firmware? Are we even able to see what firmware the Nomad is running, I haven't tried?

Anyway I guess I should go ahead and post my setup.

I have:
1 homebuilt PC running the PC app.
2 Verizon iPhone 4
1 1st Gen 64GB WiFi iPad (soon to be upgraded to a 3rd Gen 64GB WiFi version for my wife on mother's day, nobody spill the beans  )
1 3rd Gen 64GB Verizon iPad

So far I haven't noticed any major issues with the latest software versions except the well noted issue with the iOS app where you have to delete it and re-install it for the new version to work. I just installed the latest PC update last night and haven't messed with it much yet but I didn't notice any immediate issues.

I am still hoping for a setting somewhere, either in one of the portable or computer apps that would allow us to set up the Nomad to automatically transcode everything we record. I have a Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 320 GB USB 2.0 Ultra-Portable External Hard Drive hooked up to my Nomad so I have plenty of storage space to keep it all. Right now I have done a workaround by setting up all my series links to automatically transcode and transfer to my PC, but I'd rather not have to do that. It puts unnecessary wear and tear and is a waste of space on my PC hard drive since I never use the Nomad app on it to do anything else. If I want to watch a recording on the PC I just use the DirecTV2PC app so I can see the recordings in HiDef. I really only use the Nomad for my portable devices (the iPhones and iPads).


----------



## poppo

When I updated to V2.0 in my iPad, it first complained about an invalid password a few times. Next it said there was a problem with my activation and gave me the option to reactivate. When I tried that, it said something about not meeting system requirements or something to that effect. This left me no choice but to uninstall and reinstall the app. That of course caused a loss of shows on the iPad. 

Still not happy that there is no native iPad screen resolution support for the UI.


----------



## KenW

Beerstalker said:


> Are we even able to see what firmware the Nomad is running...


Yes. From the iPad, use the "?" icon, then select System Info. The Client version (2.0.0) and Firmware version (1.2.p14-46159S) are listed. You can also see the Storage used on your nomad.


----------



## PhilipDC

I bought NOMAD, but haven't used it very much due to:
1)slowness and unreliability of recordings
2)lack of promised native iPad app
Hoping Directv makes this a more useful product in the near future...


----------



## Beerstalker

PhilipDC said:


> I bought NOMAD, but haven't used it very much due to:
> 1)slowness and unreliability of recordings
> 2)lack of promised native iPad app
> Hoping Directv makes this a more useful product in the near future...


Have you tried the latest update? It works much quicker for most functions including initial startup. The only thing that didn't really change is transcode time, and I don't know if that will ever change much. Transfer time once transcoded was improved significantly though.

I still don't get how so many people are so upset about not having a native iPad app. Have you even tried the iPhone app on the iPad. It works really well, the GUI doesn't have the greatest picture quality when using it, but the programs themselves look very good in my opinion. Sure they're not HD and don't take advantage of my new iPad's great screen resolution, but they look just fine to me. I don't know if we will ever get HD resolution transfers, I think the studios want us to have to buy/rent HD versions if we want them. Even the digital copies included with Blu-Rays are still standard def.


----------



## poppo

Beerstalker said:


> I still don't get how so many people are so upset about not having a native iPad app. Have you even tried the iPhone app on the iPad. It works really well, the GUI doesn't have the greatest picture quality when using it, but the programs themselves look very good in my opinion.


The GUI is my issue. My eyesight is not that great, and that is one of the reasons I have an iPad and not a Touch. Blowing things up to fill the screen and be readable looks like crap. As I stated earlier, it boggles my mind that they have not updated the UI yet. We aren't talking about a re-write of the whole app, just update the graphics.

I personally feel that the Nomad is not selling like they thought and we will never see a native iPad app (or android), and this will end up like Media Share, TV apps and the dodo. I say this because there have been practically no posts in this 'new' thread, which tells me either people are not buying them any more, or have just given up on it.


----------



## Beerstalker

I guess that's where we differ. I don't really care if the gui isn't all that pretty, it could be all text in big blocky letters for all I care as long as I can easily find my shows, and the shows themselves look good. That is the case with using the app in my opinion.

I think that eventually Nomad functionality will be built into the exiting DirecTV for iPad app. It's just taking a while since that app has so many other functions they are trying to get working/ironed out first, and they know that the iPhone Nomad app works fine for now.

As far as it not being popular because not many people are posting in this thread I don't know that is a fair judgement either. There are around 10 threads on the Nomad in this forum right on the first page that people are posting in, just because they aren't all in here doesn't mean much. Not to mention that I highly doubt every Nomad owner is a member of this site, or bothers to post in these threads all the time.


----------



## dennisj00

Anybody have any idea how it's selling overall?

I think it's great for the traveler. And we love it as casual travelers. From the deck to the Carribean.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> Anybody have any idea how it's selling overall?
> 
> I think it's great for the traveler. And we love it as casual travelers. From the deck to the Carribean.


Agree Dennis.

I've used it alot on planes, in hotels, on long car trips, on a cruise, and other mobile locations without any need of Internet connectivity. The freedom to take recordings anywhere and view them is indeed a nice thing.


----------



## dennisj00

Just got the 2.0.1 update. . . . again, not really an update. 

It looked like it updated, but wouldn't find DVRs and didn't retain previous content.

I had to delete the app and re-install. Content gone of course.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> Just got the 2.0.1 update. . . . again, not really an update.
> 
> It looked like it updated, but wouldn't find DVRs and didn't retain previous content.
> 
> I had to delete the app and re-install. Content gone of course.


I just posted the same in the other discussion thread re iPad, but find the same pertains to the iPhone. The reinstall worked as dennis describes.


----------



## Mike_TV

dennisj00 said:


> Just got the 2.0.1 update. . . . again, not really an update.
> 
> It looked like it updated, but wouldn't find DVRs and didn't retain previous content.
> 
> I had to delete the app and re-install. Content gone of course.


Same here. Second time I've had to uninstall and reinstall due to a Nomad client update. Directv needs to fix their upgrade process.


----------



## jacmyoung

Will DirecTV offer an Android version?

Interestingly there is simply no comparison watching an HD movie on my One X, than on my wife's iPhone 4.


----------



## Laxguy

jacmyoung said:


> Will DirecTV offer an Android version?
> 
> Interestingly there is simply no comparison watching an HD movie on my One X, than on my wife's iPhone 4.


Pretty sure the Android will get an app.

What do you mean by the last statement? I know you said there's no comparison, but if there were, what would it be? Which do you like better and why?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jacmyoung said:


> Will DirecTV offer an Android version?


The DirecTV website screen regarding nomad is shown below.

_[But that screen has been there a while]_


----------



## jacmyoung

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> The DirecTV website screen regarding nomad is shown below.
> 
> [But that screen has been there a while]


Thanks. I have come to accept Nomad as a Sling alternative, but will not accept an iPhone-only solution. The small screen is just not made for watching movies.

I can wait a few more months but not beyond that.


----------



## poppo

dennisj00 said:


> Just got the 2.0.1 update. . . . again, not really an update.
> 
> It looked like it updated, but wouldn't find DVRs and didn't retain previous content.
> 
> I had to delete the app and re-install. Content gone of course.


Yep, same here. I don't know why they just don't tell you that you have to delete and reinstall (and that your content will go poof). None of the updates have worked without a reinstall yet. :nono2:


----------



## Laxguy

jacmyoung said:


> Thanks. I have come to accept Nomad as a Sling alternative, but will not accept an iPhone-only solution. The small screen is just not made for watching movies.


You're right; an iPad or laptop is my preferred size. But some movies play very well on phone if they have good dialog and boring sets.


----------



## dennisj00

poppo said:


> Yep, same here. I don't know why they just don't tell you that you have to delete and reinstall (and that your content will go poof). None of the updates have worked without a reinstall yet. :nono2:


Un-installing and losing content isn't a terribly big deal for me. Most of the content I have on Nomad / iPad is movies, documentaries, concerts instead of weekly series / sitcoms that might have been deleted from my DVRs and lost.

But the app does need to upgrade without losing content.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> *Un-installing and losing content isn't a terribly big deal for me*. Most of the content I have on Nomad / iPad is movies, documentaries, concerts instead of weekly series / sitcoms that might have been deleted from my DVRs and lost.
> 
> But the app does need to upgrade without losing content.


Good point.

In addition, if one loses the mobile device content, the transcode is still on *nomad* itself...and the 2nd step download process (even doing it again) goes quite fast.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> Un-installing and losing content isn't a terribly big deal for me. Most of the content I have on Nomad / iPad is movies, documentaries, concerts instead of weekly series / sitcoms that might have been deleted from my DVRs and lost.
> 
> But the app does need to upgrade without losing content.


Agree on both points, one of which I made earlier. I guess many of us have "lost content" several dozen times, no biggie at all, but for a release version to the general public, I'd expect a large hue and cry, phone lines lit up across DIRECTV land. Although, on re-thinking a moment, perhaps the existing core of nomad owners are early adaptors, tech savvy and able to weather a few inconveniences....


----------



## jacmyoung

"Laxguy" said:


> You're right; an iPad or laptop is my preferred size. But some movies play very well on phone if they have good dialog and boring sets.


Good point there.

My HTC has a big enough screen size as a compromise. Bringing an iPad along on roundtrips isn't always feasible.

BTW, thanks HDTVFAN for the info.


----------



## poppo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In addition, if one loses the mobile device content, the transcode is still on *nomad* itself...and the 2nd step download process (even doing it again) goes quite fast.


Not if it's been already been deleted from the DVR.


----------



## poppo

My Internet has been down for a few days (posting from my iPad). When starting up the Nomad app (connected to the LAN), the app sits there for like 10 minutes, first trying to sign in, then trying to " verify iPad", and then checking for updates until it finally times out. I don't see why it has to do all of that every time you start the app, especially the signing in and verifying iPad part. It needs to time out sooner if the Internet is down, and not keep trying to do other things like checking for updates when it already knows there is no Internet connection.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

poppo said:


> Not if it's been already been deleted from the DVR.


It would seem pretty logical in 99% of the cases that if you went through the process to delete it from the DVR...that you'd most likely also want it removed on nomad.


----------



## poppo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would seem pretty logical in 99% of the cases that if you went through the process to delete it from the DVR...that you'd most likely also want it removed on nomad.


Maybe I like to load up the iPad with shows and delete them from the DRV. Why do I need them sitting on the DVR clogging up the playlist when I planned to watch them on the road in the first place? Just because YOU may do something a certain way does not make it any more or less logical for someone to want to do it another way. Just like youtube and pandora. IMO they are 100% useless and illogical on a DVR. I have a computer for that stuff. But some people like to listen to music on their TV and watch crappy youtube videos blown up to 65".


----------



## Beerstalker

poppo said:


> Maybe I like to load up the iPad with shows and delete them from the DRV. Why do I need them sitting on the DVR clogging up the playlist when I planned to watch them on the road in the first place? Just because YOU may do something a certain way does not make it any more or less logical for someone to want to do it another way. Just like youtube and pandora. IMO they are 100% useless and illogical on a DVR. I have a computer for that stuff. But some people like to listen to music on their TV and watch crappy youtube videos blown up to 65".


That works fine as long as you watch the shows within 30 days of transferring them to your ipad. When the show get's deleted off your DVR it deletes it off your Nomad device, but it does not delete it from your iPad, iPhone, computer, or any other device you transferred it to. It will stay on there until you delete it, or once it reaches 30 days from when it was first transferred it will delete iteself.

If you leave the recording on your DVR it will stay on your Nomad device as long as there is room (I believe when you run out of room it starts deleting the oldest recordings first). If it is still on your Nomad you can transfer it again to any device if it got deleted off that device because it was on there longer than 30 days.

Most of us here think the 30 day limit has been a condition the channels have required. They don't want people recording shows and then transferring them to their computers to hold on to forever. Doing so would kill DVD/Blu-Ray/download sales and rentals.


----------



## dennisj00

I can see if you have 1 or 2 dvrs and travel a lot that you could load up the iPad /iPhone weekly before you leave and delete the programs for the upcoming week.

We travel mostly weekends and take movies / concerts/ documentaries that I don't delete from the dvrs, so they're mostly in the nomad to re-download.

I can see lots of scenarios but the bottom line, if you travel and have a mobile device, you'll love nomad.


----------



## poppo

dennisj00 said:


> I can see lots of scenarios but the bottom line, if you travel and have a mobile device, you'll love nomad.


Unfortunately I will still bet nomad becomes abandon-ware before we ever see a native iPad app. Yes, not everyone writes a review, but when there are only 252 reviews of the app after all of this time, and 149 gave it one star, it's pretty obvious these are not flying off the shelf, and people are not happy with it (for whatever reason).


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not sure why everyone is clamoring for a native iPad app. The picture quality on the iPad matches any other video app on the iPad or iPhone. And the same app works on both.

As to the reviews, just like here, not many make a positive review - I don't think I have for only a small percentage of the apps I have on both the iPhone and iPad.

I think a lot of it has to do with the mis / mosh of home networks. I helped a friend that couldn't print the other day and his laptop was on his neighbor's wireless!

It's a niche product. What percentage of subs have their DVR on their home network (outside of the posters here)?


----------



## RAD

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is clamoring for a native iPad app.


I'd like one just so I don't have to look at the nomad menus in portrait and then have to rotate it to landscape to view programming.


----------



## Laxguy

RAD said:


> I'd like one just so I don't have to look at the nomad menus in portrait and then have to rotate it to landscape to view programming.


While that's a minor irritation to me, the fonts look terrible. 
And it'd be sweet to have a resolution to match that of the new 'Pad.


----------



## The Merg

RAD said:


> I'd like one just so I don't have to look at the nomad menus in portrait and then have to rotate it to landscape to view programming.





Laxguy said:


> While that's a minor irritation to me, the fonts look terrible.


+1 on both here...

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

I want both of those and a couple of other improvements, but neither improve what I really use nomad for -- watching programs.

Maybe a 30skip on the controls?


----------



## KenW

I know most of the ratings are from fans or folks with issues. I'll bet most of the folks that love it never rated it. I see lots of complaints about the reinstall, jailbrake, and the price.


----------



## Go Beavs

dennisj00 said:


> I want both of those and a couple of other improvements, but neither improve what I really use nomad for -- watching programs.
> 
> *Maybe a 30skip on the controls?*


A big +1 on 30 sec skip. Keeping the FF button held is pretty difficult when using an elliptical trainer! I cuss that thing every time my finger slips off. :lol:


----------



## mwzimm

I have 2 issues with the Nomad as it currently stands. One, it will often not see one or both of my DVRs. This typically requires me to reboot the DVR itself to make them re-appear. Two, I would really like to be able to save client files on an external drive. My laptop has a very small internal hard drive and I usually travel with a portable USB drive to store media which would be perfect for Nomad files and would allow for much more storage.


----------



## Rtm

mwzimm said:


> I have 2 issues with the Nomad as it currently stands. One, it will often not see one or both of my DVRs. This typically requires me to reboot the DVR itself to make them re-appear. Two, I would really like to be able to save client files on an external drive. My laptop has a very small internal hard drive and I usually travel with a portable USB drive to store media which would be perfect for Nomad files and would allow for much more storage.


You can't do this?


----------



## Rtm

Go Beavs said:


> A big +1 on 30 sec skip. Keeping the FF button held is pretty difficult when using an elliptical trainer! I cuss that thing every time my finger slips off. :lol:





> Scrub through audio and video. When you're watching a video or listening to music or a podcast, the scrubber bar lets you skip to any point along the timeline. You can adjust the scrub rate from high-speed to fine scrubbing by sliding your finger down as you drag the playhead along the scrubber bar.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/iphone/tips/


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 2 characters.


----------



## Go Beavs

Thanks but, for me, using the scrubber bar while working out is much harder than trying to keep my finger pressed on the FF button.

A 30 sec skip, like on the nomad Mac app would be awesome. Better yet, integrate nomad into the DIRECTV iPad app.


----------



## Beerstalker

Go Beavs said:


> Better yet, integrate nomad into the DIRECTV iPad app.


My guess is that this is what they plan on doing, and is the cause of the delay in getting a iPad specific Nomad app. There is a lot more going on with the iPad app and they don't want to mess it up, or take away features in order to get Nomad added to it. Once they can get it working with all the current features and Nomad integrated then I think we will see a major update to add it.


----------



## Go Beavs

Beerstalker said:


> My guess is that this is what they plan on doing, and is the cause of the delay in getting a iPad specific Nomad app. There is a lot more going on with the iPad app and they don't want to mess it up, or take away features in order to get Nomad added to it. Once they can get it working with all the current features and Nomad integrated then I think we will see a major update to add it.


Agreed. After all, we're still on vers. 1 of the iPad app. I would expect nomad to show up in vers. 2.


----------



## mwzimm

Rtm said:


> You can't do this?


If you can, I can't figure it out. Both on a desktop, laptop, and Macbook - the only video storage locations available are on the devices hard drive itself. It does not seem to recognize usb drives.


----------



## Beerstalker

I can set my Nomad to transfer recrodings to the secondary hard drive in my desktop, and that is what I do. I haven't tried a USB or eSata drive though.


----------



## The Merg

Thought I'd throw out some feature requests as I've started to use the Nomad recently... I believe most of these features can be applied to the PC and the iOS version of the app.

1. When in Settings and viewing the Auto-Download Series List, allow the ability to sort it. Currently, it is sorted in the order that they were created, I'd like to be able to sort it alphabetically.

2. The ability to set up Auto-Downloads for shows that have no recordings on the DVR. Basically, it would be nice to be able to select shows that I have an SL for, but do not currently have a saved episode on my DVR. This could be because the season hasn't started up yet, but I want it to start downloading episodes as soon as the season starts.

3. An easier way to start up the app in off-line mode. I was having some issues the other day and it wouldn't see the nomad.. It was stuck searching for it for a few minutes before it offered me to start up in off-line mode. There was no way for me to cancel the searching phase and skip right to off-line mode.

4. An easier way to see the amount of space available. I don't see why you could not have a space meter available all the time on the main screen of the app.

5. The ability to delete shows off of the nomad itself. That would allow better management of space and allow you to remove recent shows that you no longer need on there while leaving older shows on the nomad.

6. The ability to see what shows are on the nomad from a different device. For example, if I set up my PC to download a series and then go to my iPad, there is no indication that series is already on the nomad.

7. The ability to set up a show/series to transcode to the nomad, but not download to a device. As on an iPad there is really limited space, I'd like to set up a lot of series to transcode, but not download. That way I have my pick as to what I want to take with me without having to wait for the show to transcode and then download. It would just need to download.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Here's a question that I just thought of regarding adding additional space to the nomad. I currently have 2 4GB thumb drives attached. My nomad is currently using about 21GB of 24GB available space. I have an external 320GB drive that I might attach. If I remove one of the 4GB drives (or both) and attach the 320GB drive, what happens to the recordings on the thumb drives? I realize that they would not be available anymore, but will the nomad see that I am missing those shows and automatically re-download them?

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

I don't think it will automatically re-transcode those on the removed storage, but I have had programs re-transcode spontaneously.


----------



## The Merg

The Merg said:


> Thought I'd throw out some feature requests as I've started to use the Nomad recently... I believe most of these features can be applied to the PC and the iOS version of the app.
> 
> 1. When in Settings and viewing the Auto-Download Series List, allow the ability to sort it. Currently, it is sorted in the order that they were created, I'd like to be able to sort it alphabetically.
> 
> 2. The ability to set up Auto-Downloads for shows that have no recordings on the DVR. Basically, it would be nice to be able to select shows that I have an SL for, but do not currently have a saved episode on my DVR. This could be because the season hasn't started up yet, but I want it to start downloading episodes as soon as the season starts.
> 
> 3. An easier way to start up the app in off-line mode. I was having some issues the other day and it wouldn't see the nomad.. It was stuck searching for it for a few minutes before it offered me to start up in off-line mode. There was no way for me to cancel the searching phase and skip right to off-line mode.
> 
> 4. An easier way to see the amount of space available. I don't see why you could not have a space meter available all the time on the main screen of the app.
> 
> 5. The ability to delete shows off of the nomad itself. That would allow better management of space and allow you to remove recent shows that you no longer need on there while leaving older shows on the nomad.
> 
> 6. The ability to see what shows are on the nomad from a different device. For example, if I set up my PC to download a series and then go to my iPad, there is no indication that series is already on the nomad.
> 
> 7. The ability to set up a show/series to transcode to the nomad, but not download to a device. As on an iPad there is really limited space, I'd like to set up a lot of series to transcode, but not download. That way I have my pick as to what I want to take with me without having to wait for the show to transcode and then download. It would just need to download.
> 
> - Merg


Continued...

8. The ability to sort the DVR PlayList window. With 3 DVRs and many shows, the list appears to be all jumbled together. I really don't have a need to filter by show type, but an easy way to filter by DVR (and not needing to go into settings to turn one off) would be nice as well as a way to sort by Recorded Date or Alphabetically.

9. The PC app needs to pick up on external memory quicker. I removed 2 4GB thumb drives and the System Settings showed that immediately. I plugged in an external drive and it took almost 5 minutes before it popped up that the device was there.

10. A way to limit the number of episodes that download to the nomad or a device, similar to the way you can limit a SL to only record a certain number of episodes. Although, this would not be an issue if you can just tell the nomad to transcode shows and not download them. The issue I have here is that I record kid's shows only will have 5 at most at a time on the DVR. When it transcodes and downloads to the PC, over the course of a month, that will end up being a heck of a lot of episodes for ones that show multiple times a day. While the nomad will only have the most recent 5 on there, the PC (or other device) will hold onto all the episodes for a month. It would be nice to set a limitation on the number of episodes that actually get downloaded.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

When viewing the DVR PlayList on the nomad app, I noticed that some recordings are missing. I verified that the series/episodes are still on the original DVR and also checked that the shows appear on the PlayList of a remote DVR. I cannot find anything in common with the missing shows, such as recorded after a certain time. 

In this case, the missing shows are three whole folders of episodes of three shows and two single episodes of other shows (of which I only had those single episodes recorded).

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: nomad App Crash*
Loaded up the application today and when it got to "Loading your content" the app just shut down. I had to reload it.

*Issue: Times Listed in 24 Hr Format Incorrect*
Okay, this not a real issue per se. I have my iPhone set to display time in 24 Hr format. This is displaying the times partially in 24 hr format and partially in AM/PM format. For example, something that is recorded at 8am is displaying as "8:00a", when it should just be "8:00". Something recorded at 10pm is displaying as "22:00p" instead of just "22:00".

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

Been away over three weeks and the shows I saved for trip home, when I select and hit Play jump to the right screen but are bounced right back within a second. Repeatable.


----------



## The Merg

The Merg said:


> Thought I'd throw out some feature requests as I've started to use the Nomad recently... I believe most of these features can be applied to the PC and the iOS version of the app.
> 
> 1. When in Settings and viewing the Auto-Download Series List, allow the ability to sort it. Currently, it is sorted in the order that they were created, I'd like to be able to sort it alphabetically.
> 
> 2. The ability to set up Auto-Downloads for shows that have no recordings on the DVR. Basically, it would be nice to be able to select shows that I have an SL for, but do not currently have a saved episode on my DVR. This could be because the season hasn't started up yet, but I want it to start downloading episodes as soon as the season starts.
> 
> 3. An easier way to start up the app in off-line mode. I was having some issues the other day and it wouldn't see the nomad.. It was stuck searching for it for a few minutes before it offered me to start up in off-line mode. There was no way for me to cancel the searching phase and skip right to off-line mode.
> 
> 4. An easier way to see the amount of space available. I don't see why you could not have a space meter available all the time on the main screen of the app.
> 
> 5. The ability to delete shows off of the nomad itself. That would allow better management of space and allow you to remove recent shows that you no longer need on there while leaving older shows on the nomad.
> 
> 6. The ability to see what shows are on the nomad from a different device. For example, if I set up my PC to download a series and then go to my iPad, there is no indication that series is already on the nomad.
> 
> 7. The ability to set up a show/series to transcode to the nomad, but not download to a device. As on an iPad there is really limited space, I'd like to set up a lot of series to transcode, but not download. That way I have my pick as to what I want to take with me without having to wait for the show to transcode and then download. It would just need to download.
> 
> 8. The ability to sort the DVR PlayList window. With 3 DVRs and many shows, the list appears to be all jumbled together. I really don't have a need to filter by show type, but an easy way to filter by DVR (and not needing to go into settings to turn one off) would be nice as well as a way to sort by Recorded Date or Alphabetically.
> 
> 9. The PC app needs to pick up on external memory quicker. I removed 2 4GB thumb drives and the System Settings showed that immediately. I plugged in an external drive and it took almost 5 minutes before it popped up that the device was there.
> 
> 10. A way to limit the number of episodes that download to the nomad or a device, similar to the way you can limit a SL to only record a certain number of episodes. Although, this would not be an issue if you can just tell the nomad to transcode shows and not download them. The issue I have here is that I record kid's shows only will have 5 at most at a time on the DVR. When it transcodes and downloads to the PC, over the course of a month, that will end up being a heck of a lot of episodes for ones that show multiple times a day. While the nomad will only have the most recent 5 on there, the PC (or other device) will hold onto all the episodes for a month. It would be nice to set a limitation on the number of episodes that actually get downloaded.
> 
> - Merg


Continued...

11. Allow a way to mark for deletion. Due to not being able to limit the number of downloads of a show, I currently had 16 episodes of _Phineas_ _& Ferb_ on my PC. I wanted to reduce it down to 5, but that means I had to manually select each episode and then confirm deleting it. That is a real pain.

12. When selecting to delete an episode, it only provides a generic confirmation. The confirmation should include the show name and the episode title. Also, at the end of the confirmation, there is always what seems to be an error code listed "8-45-0". I'm not really sure why that is there.

- Merg


----------



## Fraaaak

I have an iPad3, iPhone3GS and a Macbook Pro 2011: I've given up on the iPad and iPhone as viable platforms for Nomad content, the Nomad app won't download in the background and it's ridiculous to expect someone to have the time to keep the Nomad app open in the foreground whilst downloading shows.

Has any thought been given to combining a native iPad version into the DirecTV Anywhere app? Might help with up-selling Nomads and getting a larger user base out there....


----------



## dennisj00

You don't have to have the iPad/iPhone client open for the entire process. You can queue up many programs, let them transcode overnight and then it's a few minutes a program to transfer them to the iPad/iPhone. You can even watch a program while the others transfer - or go take a shower.


----------



## Fraaaak

it's weird, because that's how it works on my mbp (vmware fusion) - but I've had nothing but problems with both the iPhone (which almost certainly a storage space available issue) and the iPad (which may be the same issue) - I'll give the iPad another shot


----------



## Laxguy

Fraaaak said:


> it's weird, because that's how it works on my mbp (vmware fusion) - but I've had nothing but problems with both the iPhone (which almost certainly a storage space available issue) and the iPad (which may be the same issue) - I'll give the iPad another shot


You can confirm the amount of space available on your iDevices by clicking on Summary in iTunes..


----------



## dennisj00

Or on the device, Settings / General / Usage . . .


----------



## Fraaaak

dennisj00 said:


> You don't have to have the iPad/iPhone client open for the entire process. You can queue up many programs, let them transcode overnight and then it's a few minutes a program to transfer them to the iPad/iPhone. You can even watch a program while the others transfer - or go take a shower.


No, you don't have to have the client open for the entire process, but you do have to have it open for downloading transcoded programs. This I find annoying - it's a multitasking operating system that can easily handle the Nomad app downloading in the background - that is how it should be done, imo.


----------



## dennisj00

I guess I don't sweat the small stuff. I use GoodReader to download my local paper every day. While it will now download in the background (after I initiate it), I don't find that to be of use.

I just start the download, go get a cup of coffee and check DBSTalk. Or take a shower.


----------



## Fraaaak

dennisj00 said:


> I guess I don't sweat the small stuff. I use GoodReader to download my local paper every day. While it will now download in the background (after I initiate it), I don't find that to be of use.
> 
> I just start the download, go get a cup of coffee and check DBSTalk. Or take a shower.


You seem to be a well-cleansed person. I'm just thinking if D* really wants this Nomad thing to go anywhere it should not require a loofa. :lol:


----------



## dennisj00

This morning I just downloaded 30+ hours - mostly movies, concerts, documentaries that I carry on the iPad, because they had hit the 30 day expiration.

Other than the couple of minutes to select them, that's all it took. I selected them, plugged in the iPad from the charger that's always by my couch and went for a 40 mile bicycle ride.

They were done way before I got back.


----------



## Fraaaak

But wouldn't it be great to have the app transcode and download the content in one step as opposed to two?


----------



## dennisj00

It does if you leave it connected to a power supply and leave the app open.


----------



## Fraaaak

dennisj00 said:


> It does if you leave it connected to a power supply and leave the app open.


Gosh! I guess you're right. There's no room for improvement in this app. It's perfect!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Fraaaak said:


> But wouldn't it be great to have the app transcode and download the content in one step as opposed to two?


In theory maybe...but based on what happens in the process...it is unlikely and the "lift" from doing it that way seems nominal.

One key value to 2 distinct "phases" in the transcoding process is that once you've done the "preparing" step (which takes the most time of the 2 steps)...doing any download...or re-doing any download...is a pretty quick task. It also assures a level of "quality control".

As a point of reference - I just cleared out my recordings...and re-downloaded 10 programs (that had been previously "prepared") representing over 21+ hours of viewing time...the entire process took about an hour.


----------



## dennisj00

Buy.com has a 64GB USB drive for $36.99 with free shipping.


----------



## Beerstalker

Fraaaak said:


> But wouldn't it be great to have the app transcode and download the content in one step as opposed to two?


No, I actually wish it was seperated even further. I wish we could set up things to transcode and download seperately. I want every recording I make ot be automatically transcoded and stored on my Nomad, but I don't want it automatically transferring anything to any of my devices. I want them just sitting there on the Nomad ready for me, so when I do want to transfer them I can choose which device I want it transferred onto and do it then before I go on my trip.

Currently there is no sinple way to do this. So my workaround has been to install the Nomad client on my desktop PC and leave it running all the time. I then have the Nomad app on my desktop set to automatically transcode and download every TV series I record, and I have to manually tell it to transcode every movie I record. This makes it so everything is transcoded and stored on my Nomad like I want it, but it also means I have all kinds of transcoded shows/movies saved on my desktop's hard drive that I don't really need. I never watch any of them on my desktop, if I want to watch something on there I use DirecTV2PC instead since then I get the HD picture instead of the low res transcoded version. But I just deal with GB of shows stored on there for now so I have the convenience of being able to easily transfer any of my recordings to any of my devices in a short amount of time whenever I want.

It's really nice being able to just pick up my iPad and start transferring 10 hours of shows that are already transcoded while I pack for my trip. It usually takes less than 1 hour to do so, so it's done by the time I'm ready to leave. If I didn't have it set up this way I would have had to start the process the day before so it could have enough time (probably close to 11 or 12 hours) to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## dennisj00

While it does take a while to restart the PC Client, you could avoid the download by closing it after you make your selections for transcoding. That would avoid having to delete them from the PC.

It would be nice to have a "Send to Nomad" option on the Playlist and iPad playlist.


----------



## Beerstalker

dennisj00 said:


> While it does take a while to restart the PC Client, you could avoid the download by closing it after you make your selections for transcoding. That would avoid having to delete them from the PC.
> 
> It would be nice to have a "Send to Nomad" option on the Playlist and iPad playlist.


I have found that my Nomad doesn't seem to start the transcoding process unless I leave the Nomad app open on my desktop. So I just leave it open and running all the time. I have a 2TB hard drive that all the shows get stored on, and I have plenty of room on it right now so it isn't a huge deal. But, I am a bit concerned that all the reading/writing of these shows to the hard drive may cause it to fail earlier than it would otherwise.

Just seems to me that it wouldn't be all that difficult to allow 2 options in the app. One to auto transcode a series, and one to auto transcode and download. Or possibly make a settings page that you can access by typing in the Nomad's IP address into a web browser like you do for your router, etc. Maybe in there you could have settings to auto transcoding a series, or auto transcoding everything.


----------



## dennisj00

Wierd. I haven't run into transcoding stopping with the client closed. I typically do that with the PC and IOS clients.

Reading and writing typically isn't the problem with hard drives. It's things like power interruptions, power cycling and mechanical issues (dropping, g-forces, high temps)


----------



## Fraaaak

Beerstalker said:


> I want them just sitting there on the Nomad ready for me, so when I do want to transfer them I can choose which device I want it transferred onto and do it then before I go on my trip.
> 
> ....
> 
> I never watch any of them on my desktop, if I want to watch something on there I use DirecTV2PC instead since then I get the HD picture instead of the low res transcoded version.
> 
> ....
> 
> It's really nice being able to just pick up my iPad and start transferring 10 hours of shows that are already transcoded while I pack for my trip. It usually takes less than 1 hour to do so, so it's done by the time I'm ready to leave.


From what I've seen of the current iP* Nomad app - the Nomad (or maybe it's the app) seems to be aware of which programs were requested for the iP* or Android* device.

In an all apple household (with no Bootcamp or VMWare Fusion or Parallels running Windoze) the "choose all shows to transcode and download what I want in the morning" option isn't available. While currently the Nomad seems to have a very small user base, and we all seem to have a laptop or home system with the PC application, as things stand now the user base will remain very small.

For someone who is working with just a mobile device of some type along with a computer that has the Nomad application on it, the preferred method (judging from this thread) is fine, but imagine the American nuclear family with 2.3 kids, everyone has their own device they want to get their favorite shows onto and it's time to get to the airport to go on vacation (or even just to school and work in the morning) I foresee a download traffic jam in the morning. Perhaps the Nomad apps (for whatever device or PC) should have an option to either "transcode only" or "transcode and download".

The DIRECTV2PC analogy isn't really applicable here, as the Nomad is for watching DVR recorded programs outside the house, while the D*2PC app is for watching DVR recorded programs inside the home network (unless you can do it via VPN, I've never tried).

On another topic: I've seen others here asking about expanding storage on the Nomad - my setup is with a LaCie Rikki 500GB external USB drive, flash drives and cards aren't the only option available.


----------



## The Merg

Well, over the last week, I had the opportunity to really give nomad a test drive and definitely found some shortcomings...


When deleting an epsiode from the iPad, it then keeps you on the screen for that episode, but there are no options. You have to select Back to go back to your episode list at which point the deleted episode disappears.

When viewing the list of shows via the iPad that are on the DVR, there is no indication as to what episodes are already on the iPad. While I know that I can click on the iPad button and see, I would like to know what is there when I am going through the DVR list. For example, I have 7 episodes of one show on my DVR and wanted to have all on my iPad. As I couldn't remember exactly what episodes I had downloaded already, I needed to go through each episode to see if it had the "Download to iPad" button available of not._Actually, just noticed how you can tell the difference. If downloaded, the recorded date/time line of the episode is replaced with the Expiration Date of the nomad download. While that is nice, the recorded date/time line should still be shown._

The process of determining whether there is wifi connected or not needs to be tweaked. When I tried using nomad at one point, my iPad had connected to a free wifi network, but I had not gone into Safari to click on the TOS agreement button. Thus, while the iPad saw I had wifi, I really was not connected to anything. When opening up nomad, it just sat there at the Authenticating screen indefinitely. I needed to disable wifi and then nomad would work.

- Merg


----------



## Justin23

"The Merg" said:


> [*]When deleting an epsiode from the iPad, it then keeps you on the screen for that episode, but there are no options. You have to select Back to go back to your episode list at which point the delete episode disappears.
> 
> [


It should say "Download Episode", right?


----------



## The Merg

"Justin23" said:


> It should say "Download Episode", right?


If you are referring to the end, it should be "deleted" episode. I corrected the spelling error.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

There needs to be a way to know if an episode has been transcoded or not when viewing via the nomad app. As I am not going to always have episodes downloading to my iPad and taking up space, I will download a few episodes here and there as I want them. Knowing which episodes have already been transcoded makes a huge difference in regards to how much time I need to transfer those episodes.

The nomad app needs a lot of work still in my opinion. C'mon DirecTV, I know you can do better.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

There is no way to refresh the list of shows on the DVR tab after something is deleted off of a DVR. In order to get the PlayList in nomad to refresh, I needed to go back to the Home screen and then relaunch the app.

- Merg


----------



## Beerstalker

dennisj00 said:


> Wierd. I haven't run into transcoding stopping with the client closed. I typically do that with the PC and IOS clients.


No, I'm not talking about things that are transcoding stopping when the client is closed. I'm talking about new episodes starting to transcode. For example if I close the PC client app on Wednesday and then a bunch of shows get recorded on Thursday and Friday, when I open the app back up on Saturday those programs will not have transcoded because the Nomad unit didn't know it was supposed to. The app will then recognize those new recordings were made and ask you if you want to transcode/transfer them. You click yes, and then it starts transcoding them. If I just leave the PC app open all the time they begin transcoding/transferring right after they are finished recording, so when I sit down on Saturday and want to add them to my iPad they are already ready to go and I just have to download them to my iPad, I don't have to wait for them to transcode.

It seems the Nomad itself doesn't remember what programs it is supposed to transcode, it has to be told to do so by one of the apps, I would like the Nomad itself to be able to be set up to transcode stuff without having an app open telling it to do so.



The Merg said:


> There needs to be a way to know if an episode has been transcoded or not when viewing via the nomad app. As I am not going to always have episodes downloading to my iPad and taking up space, I will download a few episodes here and there as I want them. Knowing which episodes have already been transcoded makes a huge difference in regards to how much time I need to transfer those episodes.
> 
> The nomad app needs a lot of work still in my opinion. C'mon DirecTV, I know you can do better.
> 
> - Merg


Actually, I'm pretty sure there is a way to do this, but I can't remember off the top of my head and I'm at work. I think there's an option to show prepared content somewhere. I'll try to remember to look when I get home.


----------



## The Merg

Beerstalker said:


> No, I'm not talking about things that are transcoding stopping when the client is closed. I'm talking about new episodes starting to transcode. For example if I close the PC client app on Wednesday and then a bunch of shows get recorded on Thursday and Friday, when I open the app back up on Saturday those programs will not have transcoded because the Nomad unit didn't know it was supposed to. The app will then recognize those new recordings were made and ask you if you want to transcode/transfer them. You click yes, and then it starts transcoding them. If I just leave the PC app open all the time they begin transcoding/transferring right after they are finished recording, so when I sit down on Saturday and want to add them to my iPad they are already ready to go and I just have to download them to my iPad, I don't have to wait for them to transcode.
> 
> It seems the Nomad itself doesn't remember what programs it is supposed to transcode, it has to be told to do so by one of the apps, I would like the Nomad itself to be able to be set up to transcode stuff without having an app open telling it to do so.


I agree with that. I just loaded up the nomad PC client (where I have all my Auto-Downloads set) and it just started the transcoding of _Damages_ from last Wed. My computer was off all week and turned on Saturday. Other shows appeared to transcode without issue when I opened the client on Sunday and saw that _Fallen Skies_ and _The Glades_ were transcoding about 20 minutes after those shows started.

You should be able to interact directly with the nomad and set what shows will automatically transcode without having to link a download to a specific device.



Beerstalker said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure there is a way to do this, but I can't remember off the top of my head and I'm at work. I think there's an option to show prepared content somewhere. I'll try to remember to look when I get home.


If there is, they certainly don't make it easy to find it then. Like I said before, I did see how you can see if something is already downloaded on the device via the DVR tab as the record date/time is replaced with the expiration date.

And to add to the list...

1. On the nomad PC client, the title column needs to be able to be resizeable. Currently, if the title is too long, you need to hover over it to see the full title. I have a 23" widescreen monitor. I have plenty of space and would like to just resize the column so I can see the full title.

2. On the nomad PC client, if an episode is transcoding, it shows that it is preparing and the time left. If you hover your mouse over that episode, the text is replaced with a Cancel button. I'd like the text to still be there. There's no reason why it couldn't be.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

The filter 'Ready to Download' shows content that's already transcoded and not on the client you're running. I've used it many times to replace expired content. If I remember correctly, there use to be a green 'Play' icon next to the transcoded programs in the playlist.


----------



## The Merg

dennisj00 said:


> The filter 'Ready to Download' shows content that's already transcoded and not on the client you're running. I've used it many times to replace expired content. If I remember correctly, there use to be a green 'Play' icon next to the transcoded programs in the playlist.


Got it. Never noticed that Filter before. That does help. I think I had only clicked on the Filter button when viewing the iPad list. The Ready For Download filter only appears if you click on the Filter button while viewing the DVR list.

The green 'Play' icon is what appears when viewing the DVR list if a show is already on the device. That does not display for shows that are just transcoded.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

And yet another one...

The Ready to Download pop-up window on the nomad PC client is not sorted in any particular way. It is not alphabetical or sorted by recording date and there is no way to tell it how to sort it. It makes it very unreadable when you open up the client and have a list of 20 things that it wants to download to your PC. This is the window that opens up when you launch the nomad PC client and it finds transcoded episodes that are part of your Auto-Downloads.

- Merg


----------



## NR4P

The Merg said:


> And yet another one...
> 
> The Ready to Download pop-up window on the nomad PC client is not sorted in any particular way. It is not alphabetical or sorted by recording date and there is no way to tell it how to sort it. It makes it very unreadable when you open up the client and have a list of 20 things that it wants to download to your PC. This is the window that opens up when you launch the nomad PC client and it finds transcoded episodes that are part of your Auto-Downloads.
> 
> - Merg


If you run into a time when you have a bunch to download here's your choices
-let them all go. even wireless, a 2hr movie downloads in 10 mins, so they d/l quick
-If theres a bunch, cancel all but one. Then that one goes first. Not too worry about cancelling the rest, just redo the download request and since the preparation is stored in Nomad, the rest aren't really lost. They go right back to the d/l queue.
-In my case, I just select a whole bunch of things I want, go to bed and they are done when I wake up.


----------



## The Merg

NR4P said:


> If you run into a time when you have a bunch to download here's your choices
> -let them all go. even wireless, a 2hr movie downloads in 10 mins, so they d/l quick
> -If theres a bunch, cancel all but one. Then that one goes first. Not too worry about cancelling the rest, just redo the download request and since the preparation is stored in Nomad, the rest aren't really lost. They go right back to the d/l queue.
> -In my case, I just select a whole bunch of things I want, go to bed and they are done when I wake up.


I do realize that. My point was that the list is pretty unorganized so finding what you want to download is not easy.

- Merg


----------



## Fraaaak

The delete program function doesn't seem to work at all on my iPad. I'm using iOS 6 beta 3, so that may have something to do with it, but I suspect that iOS 6 will be out soon - the beta 3 seems almost ready for primetime.

Also, as I have mentioned ad nauseum, the iP* nomad app needs to be a functional standalone app - and be able to tell the Nomad device when to transcode and/or download the next program - without remaining in the foreground and without relying on a PC to always have its Nomad program running to control the Nomad device - it should be usable and unintrusive as a standalone app - no PC required.


----------



## The Merg

Fraaaak said:


> The delete program function doesn't seem to work at all on my iPad. I'm using iOS 6 beta 3, so that may have something to do with it, but I suspect that iOS 6 will be out soon - the beta 3 seems almost ready for primetime.
> 
> Also, as I have mentioned ad nauseum, the iP* nomad app needs to be a functional standalone app - and be able to tell the Nomad device when to transcode and/or download the next program - without remaining in the foreground and without relying on a PC to always have its Nomad program running to control the Nomad device - it should be usable and unintrusive as a standalone app - no PC required.


If you tell a show to download via the iPad and it starts to transcode, is the transcoding stopping when you close out the app? I thought I tried that and the show transcoded, but it just did not download until I reopened the app a few hours later.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

Transcoding has not stopped for me when I close any client. The requesting client will pop up a 'do you want to download now' list when you re-open.

And those transcodes are available to download to any client.


----------



## Fraaaak

The Merg said:


> If you tell a show to download via the iPad and it starts to transcode, is the transcoding stopping when you close out the app? I thought I tried that and the show transcoded, but it just did not download until I reopened the app a few hours later.
> 
> - Merg


I'm testing that right now. What does it mean when the "Status" light (the one on the left) is slowly pulsing blue?


----------



## RAD

Fraaaak said:


> I'm testing that right now. What does it mean when the "Status" light (the one on the left) is slowly pulsing blue?


Slow blink means it's transcoding a program, fast blink means it's transfering a transcoded program to your client device.


----------



## Fraaaak

OK, I figured out what the problem is - I had a movie that had transcoded and was ready to download - but I didn't have room because I can't delete anything that is on the iPad (as I said previously, that may have to do with the version of iOS that I'm using).

Each time I opened the iPad app, it showed that that movie was ready for download. Today I selected two episodes of a tv show, the first episode showed up as preparing. I closed the app, waited a couple of hours and then re-opened it.

What it shows now is the second episode preparing, but now it doesn't show the first episode that is ready for download and no longer shows the movie that was ready for download - they don't show up as ready for download unless I go back to the DVR tab and find them manually.

So, in essence, if you pick one episode or movie to transcode and download, it will show up as ready to download in the download tab after transcoding finishes, but if you select another item to transcode and download, the iP* app forgets about the first program that has finished transcoding and is ready to download - same thing happens if you pick two items to transcode - it will only display the last item you put in the queue once the first item finishes transcoding, and you have to go back to the DVR tab to select the item to download.

But it did seem to keep the queue on the Nomad transcode device itself, I didn't have to keep the app open (except to download).

And now, since I cannot delete any downloaded programs off of the iPad, it's full and I'll have to delete the Nomad app, wait 30 days and then re-add the app - or maybe not, I'm not sure if that is enforced or if that only matter if you delete the device from the list on directv.com (which, last I checked was not possible).


----------



## Fraaaak

RAD said:


> Slow blink means it's transcoding a program, fast blink means it's transfering a transcoded program to your client device.


Then what does the "Activity" light indicate when it flashes?


----------



## The Merg

"Fraaaak" said:


> OK, I figured out what the problem is - I had a movie that had transcoded and was ready to download - but I didn't have room because I can't delete anything that is on the iPad (as I said previously, that may have to do with the version of iOS that I'm using).
> 
> Each time I opened the iPad app, it showed that that movie was ready for download. Today I selected two episodes of a tv show, the first episode showed up as preparing. I closed the app, waited a couple of hours and then re-opened it.
> 
> What it shows now is the second episode preparing, but now it doesn't show the first episode that is ready for download and no longer shows the movie that was ready for download - they don't show up as ready for download unless I go back to the DVR tab and find them manually.
> 
> So, in essence, if you pick one episode or movie to transcode and download, it will show up as ready to download in the download tab after transcoding finishes, but if you select another item to transcode and download, the iP* app forgets about the first program that has finished transcoding and is ready to download - same thing happens if you pick two items to transcode - it will only display the last item you put in the queue once the first item finishes transcoding, and you have to go back to the DVR tab to select the item to download.
> 
> And now, since I cannot delete any downloaded programs off of the iPad, it's full and I'll have to delete the Nomad app, wait 30 days and then re-add the app - or maybe not, I'm not sure if that is enforced or if that only matter if you delete the device from the list on directv.com (which, last I checked was not possible).


While viewing the list of shows on the iPad, click on Filter and then select Ready to Download and see what it shows.

- Merg


----------



## Fraaaak

Wait, it gets weirder: as I was typing this, the bar that says "Downloading 1 of 1" (which is kind of misleading, because it is actually transcoding) with a progress bar and an up arrow on the right to open up that section changed after a bit, and said "One video ready to download" (or some such) and it opened and showed the movie that I was referring to previously.

When hit the "Close" button, it was back to showing "Downloading 1 of 1" (but it's actually transcoding 1 of 1) and now the movie doesn't show up unless I search the DVR tab for it.


----------



## Fraaaak

The Merg said:


> While viewing the list of shows on the iPad, click on Filter and then select Ready to Download and see what it shows.
> 
> - Merg


It shows transcoded programs that are ready for download. But that option is on the DVR tab, not the iPad tab.


----------



## Fraaaak

I've clicked "Send Logs" - not sure to where, but they're sent.


----------



## dennisj00

I think some of the confusion is semantics. The client apps don't really use the word 'transcoding' - we just know that's Phase 1 of the 'Download' process.

It does show 'Preparing' for xxx client and the 'Ready to Download' filter or the 'Do you want to download these' screens are the indication that these programs are sitting on Nomad ready for download or ready to complete what that client requested.


----------



## Fraaaak

It is semantics, I agree - but since other screens in app use "Preparing" and "Downloading", that does add to the confusion. Especially when it displays as it does on this remarkably clean iPad (picture attached). Note the downloading and preparing refer to the same item.


As to the "n Video(s) Pending Download" confusion I was having - it seems you only see that message when you start the Nomad app - once you click on that and then close it, you can never get back to that message unless you exit and restart the app.

Also, the problem I'm having with deleting items seems to be a problem with the nomad app handling any of these types of messages (second image attached) - not just the delete messages, but others, like the one shown. You click OK and nothing happens.


----------



## dennisj00

I'd say if you're using iOS 6 beta 3, all bets are off.


----------



## Fraaaak

dennisj00 said:


> I'd say if you're using iOS 6 beta 3, all bets are off.


Agreed. But release is supposedly not too far off: http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/


----------



## NR4P

Fraaaak said:


> Also, the problem I'm having with deleting items seems to be a problem with the nomad app handling any of these types of messages (second image attached) - not just the delete messages, but others, like the one shown. You click OK and *nothing happens*.


When you write "nothing happens" so you tap OK and the message remains on screen?


----------



## Fraaaak

NR4P said:


> When you write "nothing happens" so you tap OK and the message remains on screen?


Yes, on all pop-up messages while within the Nomad app. I am on a beta iOS build, though.

Also having a problem with dbstalk.com app - I type in a message, but when I try to post it I get a message to the effect that there are 0 characters in my post, please add more - I'm not sure who handles that app, but I'm sure they're working on it in time for the iOS 6 release...


----------



## Beerstalker

Fraaaak said:


> Agreed. But release is supposedly not too far off: http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/


Major iOS upgrades seem to usually fall in line with hardware releases from what I remember. That means iOS6 will probably be released alongside the new iPhone this fall (early September is the last rumor I read).


----------



## The Merg

"Fraaaak" said:


> It shows transcoded programs that are ready for download. But that option is on the DVR tab, not the iPad tab.


That's where the option should be. You click on the DVR tab and can see the filter of shows that are ready to be downloaded to the iPad.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm

Lol. Discussing iOS 6 when nomad app doesn't even support features released in ios 4 and below (ie multitasking).


----------



## The Merg

"Rtm" said:


> Lol. Discussing iOS 6 when nomad app doesn't even support features released in ios 4 and below (ie multitasking).


Not exactly a fair assessment. As I understand it, for all purposes, iOS multitasking is not really multitasking. Except for a few APIs, when you multitask in iOS, you are actually just putting an app into a pause/stop state. With the nomad and DirecTV apps, it needs to reauthorize use of the app when you switch back to it.

- Merg


----------



## KenW

Odd behavior. After a few minutes, both switched to waiting. I rebooted the receiver and it went back to normal.


----------



## Fraaaak

The Merg said:


> Not exactly a fair assessment. As I understand it, for all purposes, iOS multitasking is not really multitasking. Except for a few APIs, when you multitask in iOS, you are actually just putting an app into a pause/stop state. With the nomad and DirecTV apps, it needs to reauthorize use of the app when you switch back to it.


While for the most part ithis is true, there are several states you (or iOS on it's own) can put your app into:

*Not running*
The app has not been launched or was running but was terminated by the system.

*Inactive*
The app is running in the foreground but is currently not receiving events. (It may be executing other code though.) An app usually stays in this state only briefly as it transitions to a different state.

*Active*
The app is running in the foreground and is receiving events. This is the normal mode for foreground apps.

*Background*
The app is in the background and executing code. Most apps enter this state briefly on their way to being suspended. However, an app that requests extra execution time may remain in this state for a period of time. In addition, an app being launched directly into the background enters this state instead of the inactive state. For information about how to execute code while in the background, see "Background Execution and Multitasking."

and *Suspended*
The app is in the background but is not executing code. The system moves apps to this state automatically and does not notify them before doing so. While suspended, an app remains in memory but does not execute any code.
When a low-memory condition occurs, the system may purge suspended apps without notice to make more space for the foreground app.

This, of course is from iOS documentation, and even if you could do this, there's no guarantee Apple would approve the app.

You can do a keep-alive routine to keep the app running, but even that is no guarantee of the app not getting killed eventually, for instance if RAM fills up.

In order for this to possibly be accomplished, that Nomad would have to have the ability to notify the Nomad iPad app, while it is in the background (and released as much memory as possible in the meantime) and wait for event messages from the Nomad box itself. If you can get into the iOS documentation, it's the "external-accessory-The app works with a hardware accessory that needs to deliver updates on a regular schedule through the External Accessory framework." section.

Easier than that (setting up push notifications to the iPad informing you when a program(s) are ready to transfer could be a middle step. Apple has many object set up to do this VOIP, but I don't see them moving quickly on making it easer to do with video.


----------



## Rtm

KenW said:


> Odd behavior. After a few minutes, both switched to waiting. I rebooted the receiver and it went back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 29661


I have like 100 things on my DVR and my nomad (directv ipad app as well) keeps only showing 3 recordings its usually the same 3. Another DVR in the home is doing it to but not as often as the main dvr I use.

Really annoying though because it keeps deleting everything on the nomad. I have about 75 different program titles on my DVR actually and a view of a few of the programs on it not all 75ish when its working properly.


----------



## The Merg

"Rtm" said:


> I have like 100 things on my DVR and my nomad (directv ipad app as well) keeps only showing 3 recordings its usually the same 3. Another DVR in the home is doing it to but not as often as the main dvr I use.
> 
> Really annoying though because it keeps deleting everything on the nomad. I have about 75 different program titles on my DVR actually and a view of a few of the programs on it not all 75ish when its working properly.


Is your DVR that you are having problems with a HR34?

- Merg


----------



## airedale

As of late, I have been experiencing some audio sync issues. My device is an iPad 3rd gen. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Fraaaak

Just downloaded the mac 1.0.0-ReleaseCandidate file from directv.com - I notice that it doesn't implement full-screen mode - which has been around since Lion. Is that coming soon?


----------



## irlspotter

My Nomad stopped working - when I started it it displayed error 2-2-2. Call D* and tech support had me uninstall software on my laptop, and remove user settings. Then I rebooted laptop and re-install. Only see some of the recordings. 

D* said to reset the Nomad by holding down the red button for 30 seconds, then another uninstall and reinstall. 

Still only shows some of the recordings.

Anybody got an ideas.


Dan


----------



## NR4P

irlspotter said:


> My Nomad stopped working - when I started it it displayed error 2-2-2. Call D* and tech support had me uninstall software on my laptop, and remove user settings. Then I rebooted laptop and re-install. Only see some of the recordings.
> 
> D* said to reset the Nomad by holding down the red button for 30 seconds, then another uninstall and reinstall.
> 
> Still only shows some of the recordings.
> 
> Anybody got an ideas.
> 
> Dan


When you write some of the recordings, do you mean some on a single DVR show up or you get all on one or more DVRs, but its not showing you all the recordings from a different DVR?

Making sure that you aren't confusing the HR34 unified playlist with other DVRs in the home.

And did you try rebooting the HR34?


----------



## irlspotter

NR4P said:


> When you write some of the recordings, do you mean some on a single DVR show up or you get all on one or more DVRs, but its not showing you all the recordings from a different DVR?
> 
> Making sure that you aren't confusing the HR34 unified playlist with other DVRs in the home.
> 
> And did you try rebooting the HR34?


No, I only have recording on my HR34 - and only a few of them are showing up in the Nomad Program - not all of them. Yes, rebooted the HR34.


----------



## NR4P

irlspotter said:


> No, I only have recording on my HR34 - and only a few of them are showing up in the Nomad Program - not all of them. Yes, rebooted the HR34.


OTA, PPV and VOD won't show up. But you probably knew that.

And the ones missing, are they various one of kind programs, series, particular sports? Anything in common with the missing recordings?


----------



## The Merg

irlspotter said:


> My Nomad stopped working - when I started it it displayed error 2-2-2. Call D* and tech support had me uninstall software on my laptop, and remove user settings. Then I rebooted laptop and re-install. Only see some of the recordings.
> 
> D* said to reset the Nomad by holding down the red button for 30 seconds, then another uninstall and reinstall.
> 
> Still only shows some of the recordings.
> 
> Anybody got an ideas.
> 
> Dan


This is a known bug. Sometimes deleting a recording off the HR34 and recording something new will cause the Nomad to refresh so the recordings will show up. You can verify this bug by looking at the PlayList via the iPad app. Those same recordings will be missing from the iPad app PlayList as well.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm

The Merg said:


> Is your DVR that you are having problems with a HR34?
> 
> - Merg


I have an HR22 and HR24 that are both having the issue. No Hr34, I've replaced my router broadband deca and splitters to no avail. Issue with Nomad and iPad app.


----------



## Fraaaak

Fraaaak said:


> The delete program function doesn't seem to work at all on my iPad. I'm using iOS 6 beta 3, so that may have something to do with it, but I suspect that iOS 6 will be out soon - the beta 3 seems almost ready for primetime.


for the record, the delete program function is working with iOS6 beta 4


----------



## The Merg

"Rtm" said:


> Issue with Nomad and iPad app.


The nomad and iPad app both pull the PlayLists in the same way, so if one is missing a show the other will too.

- Merg


----------



## Fraaaak

Is 2 1/2 hours the normal time to transcode a 1/2 hour HD show?


----------



## billcoff

I activated my new Nomad last night and it works fine on my iPads and PC. On the Mac Mini, I get audio, but no video. I called customer service and I was told they will call back tomorrow. Search doesn't seem that anybody else has had this issue.


----------



## Fraaaak

billcoff said:


> I activated my new Nomad last night and it works fine on my iPads and PC. On the Mac Mini, I get audio, but no video. I called customer service and I was told they will call back tomorrow. Search doesn't seem that anybody else has had this issue.


On your mac mini - how are connecting to monitor/speakers?


----------



## Laxguy

billcoff said:


> I activated my new Nomad last night and it works fine on my iPads and PC. On the Mac Mini, I get audio, but no video. I called customer service and I was told they will call back tomorrow. Search doesn't seem that anybody else has had this issue.


Which customer service? What software versions on nomad and on Mac?


----------



## billcoff

Laxguy said:


> Which customer service? What software versions on nomad and on Mac?


Directv customer service.

Mac is OS Mountain Lion Software OS X 10.8 (12A269)
Nomad is 1.0.0 Firmware 1.2p.27-53011S


----------



## trh

Fraaaak said:


> Is 2 1/2 hours the normal time to transcode a 1/2 hour HD show?


No. A half-hour show takes about 30 minutes to transcode.


----------



## billcoff

Fraaaak said:


> On your mac mini - how are connecting to monitor/speakers?


connect to monitor with DVI and mini audio cable. Don't have any problem with audio/video on other apps, including Vulkano and recorded mp4 movies.


----------



## Beerstalker

billcoff said:


> I activated my new Nomad last night and it works fine on my iPads and PC. On the Mac Mini, I get audio, but no video. I called customer service and I was told they will call back tomorrow. Search doesn't seem that anybody else has had this issue.


Not sure if these could be the issues or not but I know they caused problems with DirecTV2PC. Are your monitor and video card HDCP protected? Do you have a screen capture program installed?


----------



## trh

Opened up my Nomad PC client last night. Got an error 2-2-2 said my nomad required authorization and to try a reset. Did that several times and rebooted my PC. Same error. Called DirecTV and after they checked to see what I had done, they asked "have you recently changed your password." "Yes, last week." "Then you have to uninstall the PC Client and reinstall it as there is no way to update your password in the PC client." I did and that fixed the problem.

I don't mind losing the content on the PC, but I also lost my auto-download listings. There has to be a better way to change the password on the client than uninstalling/reinstalling.


----------



## billcoff

Beerstalker said:


> Not sure if these could be the issues or not but I know they caused problems with DirecTV2PC. Are your monitor and video card HDCP protected? Do you have a screen capture program installed?


I got a reply on the Directv technical forum that Mountain Lion is not yet supported by Directv.


----------



## inkahauts

"billcoff" said:


> I got a reply on the Directv technical forum that Mountain Lion is not yet supported by Directv.


I am sure that will get fixed. Also on the horizon this year is more enhancements, although they haven't said specifically what those enhancements are yet.

Also a dedicated nomad app for the iPad is coming as well. .


----------



## Fraaaak

billcoff said:


> I got a reply on the Directv technical forum that Mountain Lion is not yet supported by Directv.


Actually, I have the release candidate (available from directv.com) running on Mt. Lion and works great. One thing you might look at is under "Sound" in System Preferences and check that on the "Output" tab the correct output device is selected - when my Mac Mini is connected to my iMac, it's listed as Color LCD (that is via minidisplay port) or when I connect to a tv via HDMI, the correct output device is listed as "HDMI" someting or other. If you're getting the picture to go through, then HDCP isn't the problem.


----------



## billcoff

Fraaaak said:


> Actually, I have the release candidate (available from directv.com) running on Mt. Lion and works great. One thing you might look at is under "Sound" in System Preferences and check that on the "Output" tab the correct output device is selected - when my Mac Mini is connected to my iMac, it's listed as Color LCD (that is via minidisplay port) or when I connect to a tv via HDMI, the correct output device is listed as "HDMI" someting or other. If you're getting the picture to go through, then HDCP isn't the problem.


That's encouraging. Problem is I am getting sound, but no video. Also, someone else is reporting same problem who hasn't upgraded to Mountain Lion.


----------



## Fraaaak

billcoff said:


> That's encouraging. Problem is I am getting sound, but no video. Also, someone else is reporting same problem who hasn't upgraded to Mountain Lion.


Ahh, I misread your OP - what kind of monitor/video connection type are you using and what model MacMini?


----------



## Fraaaak

billcoff said:


> connect to monitor with DVI and mini audio cable. Don't have any problem with audio/video on other apps, including Vulkano and recorded mp4 movies.


DVI is not HDCP compatible, I believe. However, I just tried the same setup on a MacMini 5,3 (Mid 2011 server) using minidisplayport connections (which is HDCP compatible), and the graphics in the system is Intel HD 
Graphics 3000 - http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/quick-reference-guide-to-intel-processor-graphics/ - which is also HDCP compatible and I am running into the same problem as you - audio and no sound.

I don't think that HDCP is the issue here, as I was able to run the windoze nomad exe inside a VMWare Fusion virtual machine with no problem (and that is definitely NOT HDCP compatible), so it seems to be a bug in the Nomad program as far as the MacMini goes.

I know I can hook up MacGo's BlueRay player and watch a a bluray movie running on the mini connected via either HDMI or minidisplayport to either my TV or 27" iMac i7, also I can watch DirecTV 1080p Cinema movies off of my HR20-700 connected via an HDMI to minidisplayport adapter cable, and I know those ARE HDCPed.

So, looks like a bug in the Nomad app for os x from my point of view, sorry.


----------



## The Merg

Some additional feature requests...

*TrickPlay Enhancements*
When viewing a recording, there should be buttons for 30Slip/30Skip and SkipBack available. Having to use the slider to FF and RW is not very convenient or easy.

*Delete Episode Improvements*
When deleting an episode, after confirmation of the deletion, the app stays on the Episode Info screen. You then need to hit Back to go back to the Series Episode list or the Main Episode List. After deleting a show, it should automatically go back. If the show deleted is the last of a series, it should go all the way back to the Main Episode List.

*Swipe to Delete*
The app should allow you to use the iOS swipe to delete functionality in order to quickly delete items.

- Merg


----------



## JAYPB

I've had my Nomad up and running for about 2 months. In that time I've set up 3 or 4 "series" to auto-download. These have worked flawlessly for the most part.

A few weeks ago I set up a series to auto-download to my iphone from the nomad. Its a sports related show on one of the CSN's (642) called "Training Camp Daily". For the first week the show seemed to transcode to the Nomad fine---and then download to my iphone without an issue.

For the last week or so the transcoding has been hit and miss. I can SEE some episodes START to transcode ("Preparing" shows up on my iphone....and then the progress bar shows it moving from :30 to :20 to :10 etc...)...but it never FINISHES...and is never available to download to my iphone. I tried this with my ipod touch...and then tried it with my Windows Netbook...same issue. The episodes never transcode---and never seem to be "on" the nomad. I'm talking about days and days of attempts. Some episodes start preparing...then seem to get to 1 minute...and then start again. The rest of the episodes say "Waiting to Prepare"....but never start to prepare.

I've uninstalled the apps on the ipod touch/iphone...I've done a red button reboot on the nomad....left the nomad unplugged overnight. No love.

Any ideas? I haven't contacted D* yet. Running version 2.0.1 on the iphone/ipod touch.


----------



## KenW

It does stop if someone is using the DVR. It doesn't want to mess up your watching for background transcoding.


----------



## JAYPB

KenW said:


> It does stop if someone is using the DVR. It doesn't want to mess up your watching for background transcoding.


Thanks for the reply. So does it stop when someone is using the DVR that the show is recorded onto or does it stop if ANY of the DVR's are in use on the system. I have all 5 of my HDDVR's set up using ethernet through my router BTW.


----------



## Beerstalker

I believe transcoding only stops if someone tries to use Whole Home DVR to watch a recording off the same DVR you are transcoding a show from. You can only stream one show at a time from a DVR so it has to stop the transcoding in order to use Whole Home DVR. DirecTV chose to give Whole Home DVR priority over Nomad transcoding, which I think was a good idea, I think a lot of people would be complaining if they couldn't use Whole Home DVR because something was transcoding.


----------



## RAD

The exception to the above is the HR34, which can stream to 3 remote devices at a time, so nomad would be able to transcode from a HR34 along with two WHDVR sessions to other STB's.


----------



## The Merg

There needs to be more feedback to the nomad user in those cases though. To the user, it just appears as nomad is not working as it just sits at "Preparing". 

I know I first thought the app was not working. It didn't occur to me right away that since I was watching a show via MRV while setting up stuff to download that nothing was going to work until I was done watching my show.

- Merg


----------



## JAYPB

Beerstalker said:


> I believe transcoding only stops if someone tries to use Whole Home DVR to watch a recording off the same DVR you are transcoding a show from. You can only stream one show at a time from a DVR so it has to stop the transcoding in order to use Whole Home DVR. DirecTV chose to give Whole Home DVR priority over Nomad transcoding, which I think was a good idea, I think a lot of people would be complaining if they couldn't use Whole Home DVR because something was transcoding.


Nope--I get the concept. Just trying to rationalize why my other shows are transcoding off that DVR during the day/night when that particular DVR is in use...by this ONE show/series WILL NOT finish transcoding!!!! I will make it a point tonight to make sure NO ONE is watching anything from that DVR and try to manually start transcoding one (i.e. turn off the autorecord for that show) to see if it will at least complete ONE episodes transcoding.

Thx


----------



## JAYPB

The Merg said:


> There needs to be more feedback to the nomad user in those cases though. To the user, it just appears as nomad is not working as it just sits at "Preparing".
> 
> I know I first thought the app was not working. It didn't occur to me right away that since I was watching a show via MRV while setting up stuff to download that nothing was going to work until I was done watching my show.
> 
> - Merg


+1

I know people who don't want to buy into the Nomad because of everything they've read online negative with regards to the reliability/effectiveness of the unit. I was the guinea pig---and I was giving positive feedback trying to push friends into getting one....but now that I'm running into issues...and don't really have a reason as to "why" it's not working...just that it's "not working". Thankfully I turn to the web/forums to find answers...unlike the countless people who just put the thing back into the box and either return it, or just let it sit there, hoping that it will be improved and "work" right out of the box with little thinking involved.

:eek2:


----------



## billcoff

I spoke with Directv this morning regarding not having video. I was told engineering was aware of the issue and that a software update will be coming out on August 23 to correct it. Not sure if the update is addressing any other issues.


----------



## KenW

I have seen some videos recorded during thunderstorms that had trouble transcoding. Could it be a bad recording?


----------



## JAYPB

So yesterday AM before I leave for work I check my nomad app on the iphone and see the screen cap below regarding my "...DIRECTV account has been disabled. There is a problem with your directv account".

When I get home I deleted the app (knowing full well I'm going to lose the stuff I had on it waiting to view) and when I reopen it won't open--I believe I was getting messages telling me it couldn't find the nomad--so I kept hitting "Try again"--and it finally loaded up content, checked for updates, etc...

This AM--I check the iphone---and again, I have the message that "Your directv account has been disabled". Awesome

I then check my ipod touch...and my wife's iphone---both are fine, downloading content, operating properly.

I then check my netbook (with Windows XP OS) and lo and behold the 2 screen caps below show up regarding a problem with the directv account--and the system error. I have 5 3 hours baseball games on the netbook and if I have to reinstall the app on there I'm going to be extremely annoyed as I"m not even sure if the games are still on the nomad.

I have 7.5 GB of space left on the nomad according to the "?" on my ipod touch.

WTF? 

I tried calling D*'s 800# at 6am before I left for work...and they apparently have an 8-10pm window for phone service. Not sure when those hours went into effect because I know I've been on the phone with them in the wee hours of the AM/PM....

VERY Frustrated right now. VERY......


----------



## JAYPB

The link below is a repost of a position reason for why I've been unable to prepare/download mutliple shows/series/games airing on different RSN's . Hopefully someone who works at DirecTV can investigate this possibility....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3090694&postcount=87



JAYPB said:


> You're definitely onto something there. I had 2 separate "discoveries" recently when trying to diagnose just WHY shows would go through the "preparing" stage--sometimes almost FULLY preparing (i.e. 1 minute left) and then it would start preparing again.
> 
> First issue: As above in one of my original posts, I had one series (on an out of market RSN) that was working fine for the first week of the shows airing. Then all of a sudden it would get to the point where it would almost FULLY prepare each episode...and then...poof....start from the beginning again. I sat down to watch a few of the episodes (that I couldn't get onto my iphone/netbook) on my TV to figure out WTF was up. Turns out at the end of almost EVERYONE (i.e AFTER the show actually ended and the next show was starting) a black box popped up in the bottom right hand corner of the screen stating that the following show was blacked out---so I'm guessing the nomad read that information and would NOT finish downloading the showing.
> 
> Second issue: I had one episode of a show that WOULD prepare for about 20-30 seconds and immediately stop. I sat down to watch that show...and as you said above, there was a visual "glitch" on the screen for about 1-2 minutes---possibly a thunderstorm came through...thus screwing up the recording for only a few minutes---but it must throw off the nomad and make it stop preparing.
> 
> It's a shame that there's no way for the nomad to TELL YOU why it won't finish downloading or for some on screen prompt to pop up telling you that the recording has some issues and therefore can not prepare/download.
> 
> I can only imagine how many people just take the Nomad and return it or will do nothing but complain about how it's a piece of junk--instead of understanding (easily) just WHY a particular show/episode/channel isn't working properly on the preparation/downloading stages.


----------



## Rtm

billcoff said:


> I spoke with Directv this morning regarding not having video. I was told engineering was aware of the issue and that a software update will be coming out on August 23 to correct it. Not sure if the update is addressing any other issues.


Didn't happen?


----------



## billcoff

Rtm said:


> Didn't happen?


Not yet. I got a call from a CSR that the update had been delayed until August 31. When that didn't happen I got another call a few days later that the update is now scheduled for October 2.


----------



## Rtm

billcoff said:


> Not yet. I got a call from a CSR that the update had been delayed until August 31. When that didn't happen I got another call a few days later that the update is now scheduled for October 2.


It's kind of ticking me off. They never told me when there would be an update but that all my issues are "known" and they kept calling me I was telling them I don't have anymore information and that they could just close the case. I have a phantom missing recordings on the nomad and directv ipad apps.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Rtm said:


> It's kind of ticking me off. They never told me when there would be an update but that all my issues are "known" and they kept calling me I was telling them I don't have anymore information and that they could just close the case. I have a phantom missing recordings on the nomad and DirecTV ipad apps.


I suspect an update will still happen in the near future sometime, and don't assume the CSR's always have the correct and latest information (dates) on these kinds of things.

They communicate what they are told, and things like updates change as they are completed and rolled out. We've seen this happen before on various services.

Hang tight just a little longer...I suspect you'll be rewarded with an improved nomad user experience.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Fraaaak said:


> Is 2 1/2 hours the normal time to transcode a 1/2 hour HD show?





trh said:


> No. *A half-hour show takes about 30 minutes *to transcode.


*trh*'s response is pretty much on target.

The process to migrate content from nomad to your mobile device(s) is a 2-step process - the first transcodes at a rate of about 1:1. This means an hour show takes about an hour to create the recording file. The second step is much faster - downloading it to the mobile device. I had a 4-hour recording download in about 17.5 minutes (subject to WIFI router speed).

For a quick migration of a single program 1 hour or less to a mobile device...it's quite painless. For moving over a list of programming, it's recommended as an overnight scheduled activity.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *trh*'s response is pretty much on target.
> 
> The process to migrate content from nomad to your mobile device(s) is a 2-step process - the first transcodes at a rate of about 1:1. This means an hour show takes about an hour to create the recording file. The second step is much faster - downloading it to the mobile device. I had a 4-hour recording download in about 17.5 minutes (subject to WIFI router speed).
> 
> For a quick migration of a single program 1 hour or less to a mobile device...it's quite painless. For moving over a list of programming, it's recommended as an overnight scheduled activity.


And to add to that... If you are transcoding a show from a DVR and then decide to watch a program remotely from that same DVR, the transcoding appears to pause since the DVR can only output one stream at a time. I've seen this happen a few times to me.

- Merg


----------



## Lowpro

I have a message for DIRECTV. Click *here*. This is what I want my Nomad to do. Match feature for feature and integrate into the existing DIRECTV iPad/iPhone apps. Thank you.


----------



## Howie

Since I went to iOS 6 on my iPad and iPhone, I can't get Nomad to even recognize the devices. It tells me that I am missing some components. Anyone else have this problem? I deleted and reinstalled the app on both, but no love. The devices show up on network scans and such.


----------



## RAD

No problem with IOS 6 on iPhone 4S or 5 or iPad 2 or 3.


----------



## JAYPB

JAYPB said:


> So yesterday AM before I leave for work I check my nomad app on the iphone and see the screen cap below regarding my "...DIRECTV account has been disabled. There is a problem with your directv account".
> 
> When I get home I deleted the app (knowing full well I'm going to lose the stuff I had on it waiting to view) and when I reopen it won't open--I believe I was getting messages telling me it couldn't find the nomad--so I kept hitting "Try again"--and it finally loaded up content, checked for updates, etc...
> 
> This AM--I check the iphone---and again, I have the message that "Your directv account has been disabled". Awesome
> 
> I then check my ipod touch...and my wife's iphone---both are fine, downloading content, operating properly.
> 
> I then check my netbook (with Windows XP OS) and lo and behold the 2 screen caps below show up regarding a problem with the directv account--and the system error. I have 5 3 hours baseball games on the netbook and if I have to reinstall the app on there I'm going to be extremely annoyed as I"m not even sure if the games are still on the nomad.
> 
> I have 7.5 GB of space left on the nomad according to the "?" on my ipod touch.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> I tried calling D*'s 800# at 6am before I left for work...and they apparently have an 8-10pm window for phone service. Not sure when those hours went into effect because I know I've been on the phone with them in the wee hours of the AM/PM....
> 
> VERY Frustrated right now. VERY......


Well, for me, the above has once again reared it's ugly head!!! On my Iphone 4s, my wife's iphone 4 and my ipod touch. Haven't gotten a chance to check the Acer Netbook yet....but again, I get the message about "Your Directv account has been disabled"....to which I angrily checked to make sure the nomad was accessible and on the wireless network. I even rebooted the nomad and router, turned off all iphods/iphones and then restarted one at a time to see if it "fixed" anything (as one poster either on here or on the directv.com forums said was a "fix"). I then deleted the app on my iphone 4s---and my iphone had the message of being "Unable to add your device (AR/1001)".

So now I can't wait to go home and call D*'s case management team.

Like I said earlier, the nomad is just so damn frustrating. For me, it was about 45 days of *somewhat* "joy"...and then, WHAM, no joy !


----------



## Lowpro

JAYPB said:


> Well, for me, the above has once again reared it's ugly head!!! On my Iphone 4s, my wife's iphone 4 and my ipod touch. Haven't gotten a chance to check the Acer Netbook yet....but again, I get the message about "Your Directv account has been disabled"....to which I angrily checked to make sure the nomad was accessible and on the wireless network. I even rebooted the nomad and router, turned off all iphods/iphones and then restarted one at a time to see if it "fixed" anything (as one poster either on here or on the directv.com forums said was a "fix"). I then deleted the app on my iphone 4s---and my iphone had the message of being "Unable to add your device (AR/1001)".
> 
> So now I can't wait to go home and call D*'s case management team.
> 
> Like I said earlier, the nomad is just so damn frustrating. For me, it was about 45 days of *somewhat* "joy"...and then, WHAM, no joy !


See *here*.


----------



## JAYPB

Lowpro said:


> See *here*.


Not sure how I didn't see that thread when I logged in yesterday AM! Suffice to say at 7pm when I got home every device I have was able to access the nomad...but again, we uninstalled and reinstalled the app on each device so I'm not sure if standing pat would've allowed everything to work properly without having to uninstall/reinstall.

Luckily I didn't have any recordings of consequence that I couldn't retranscode/download off the nomad again (i.e. I hadn't deleted them off the HD-DVR in the interim). That wasn't the case the last time this happened.


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't yet have Nomad, but I'm wondering about what this thing can do. I've got a couple old HR20-700s that have some important recordings. When those receivers go, the recordings will die with them. So, I was wondering if Nomad would allow me to download the recordings I wish to save, then if I'd be able to burn these recordings to a DVD to keep indefinitely.


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> I don't yet have Nomad, but I'm wondering about what this thing can do. I've got a couple old HR20-700s that have some important recordings. When those receivers go, the recordings will die with them. So, I was wondering if Nomad would allow me to download the recordings I wish to save, then if I'd be able to burn these recordings to a DVD to keep indefinitely.


I believe it only stores the recording 30 days.

First Look: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2861656#post2861656


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm. So would it let me download to my PC then burn that download to a DVD for indefinite keeping?


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> Hmmm. So would it let me download to my PC then burn that download to a DVD for indefinite keeping?


No. You'll need a product like this: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, thanks. So I guess forget Nomad and try that.


----------



## Lowpro

While this native iPhone app will run on the iPad it's just ridiculous how blocky the video is when viewing at 2x. Whether DIRECTV ever delivers on an iPad app or not they need in my opinion to offer a quality option when preparing a program. Seriously. It's not rocket science. I select a program to prepare. I'm prompted to choose the quality I want, "medium" or "high". If a given program takes twice the space so be it. At least give us the option.


----------



## inkahauts

"Lowpro" said:


> While this native iPhone app will run on the iPad it's just ridiculous how blocky the video is when viewing at 2x. Whether DIRECTV ever delivers on an iPad app or not they need in my opinion to offer a quality option when preparing a program. Seriously. It's not rocket science. I select a program to prepare. I'm prompted to choose the quality I want, "medium" or "high". If a given program takes twice the space so be it. At least give us the option.


Interesting, as your the first person I have seen complain about the video quality n an ipad. And you should not even need to Zoom to get the video to fill an iPad. Which iPad do you have?


----------



## dennisj00

The video on the iPad from nomad is as good or better than any other dvd copies or streaming like HBO-GO, ESPN, CNN, or Netflix.

Perhaps it transcoded a poorly recorded program?


----------



## Lowpro

dennisj00 said:


> The video on the iPad from nomad is as good or better than any other dvd copies or streaming like HBO-GO, ESPN, CNN, or Netflix.
> 
> Perhaps it transcoded a poorly recorded program?


You've got to be kidding right? I've had the Nomad since launch day and no recording I've downloaded from my Nomad has even come close to approaching the quality you describe when viewed on my iPad at 2x. It's also never been an issue of a poorly recorded program. It's not exactly hard to play the same program still on my DIRECTV HD DVR to confirm if there's an issue with the recording. Also, I stopped watching SD content years ago and that even includes SD content carried on HD channels. That being said, I'm still glad I purchased the Nomad and still recommend it for what it does. I use the Nomad to ingest content on-the-go that otherwise I would only be able to enjoy at home. It does this well, but I've never considered it a quality viewing experience on the iPad at 2x or on the PC for that matter which is even worse. Perhaps I'm the only one, but to me the Nomad was clearly only intended for viewing on the iPhone due to the small size of the screen. Seriously. Why would anyone not welcome what I suggested in my earlier reply? You select a program to prepare. You're then given the option to transcode the program at the current quality (medium) or to transcode the program at twice the quality (high) which would be far more suitable for viewing on larger displays such as the iPad at 2x or on the PC. Having such an option only enhances the product. So instead of offering up opinions on my idea I get replies that completely ignore the premise, because the Nomad already does such a great job. I just don't get it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lowpro said:


> You've got to be kidding right? I've had the Nomad since launch day and no recording I've downloaded from my Nomad has even come close to approaching the quality you describe when viewed on my iPad at 2x.


Having seen hundreds of nomad transcoded recordings played back on multiple mobile devices, I'd respectfully have to disagree with you and instead *agree with dennis00 *on that issue. It's even better quality playback on an HD-screen resolution device like the newer iPad.

I'd anticipate that the "Fall 2012" update will reflect improvements on several fronts, so perhaps things will improve for you as well.


----------



## Beerstalker

While I agree that the quality of the Nomad transcoded items aren't as good as stuff like movies and shows downloaded directly from the iTunes store or movies you transcode yourself, I do think that it is pretty close in quality to the streamed stuff like HBO-GO, etc. This isn't a big suprise though either. It's all about the encoding time. People are already complaining about the amount of time it takes to get a recording onto the Nomad, if they were to increase the quality that time is just going to have to go up as they would do more passes etc.

I have to say though, I don't think we will ever get HD versions, I think 850x480, or whatever SD resolution they are using is probably the highest we are ever going to get. The channel providers, movie studios, etc. don't want you to be able to get a high quality copy of their stuff for free. They want you to go out and buy it, or at the very least rent it. I mean even the free digital copies that come with Blu-Rays are almost always just a standard def version of the movie only recently have a couple movies come with an HD Digital Copy (Hunger Games I believe was one).



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Having seen hundreds of nomad transcoded recordings played back on multiple mobile devices, I'd respectfully have to disagree with you and instead *agree with dennis00 *on that issue. It's even better quality playback on an HD-screen resolution device like the newer iPad.
> 
> I'd anticipate that the "Fall 2012" update will reflect improvements on several fronts, so perhaps things will improve for you as well.


I have to disagree with you here. The Nomad transcodings don't look all that great on my 3rd Gen iPad. I am looking at an episode of Alphas right now, and there are definitely issues with pixelization/macroblocking, that are worse than in the original recording I watched on my TV last night. The video quality also isn't nearly as good as the digital copy movies I have on my iPad right now like The Hangover, and A-Team. If I swich the iPad back to 1X mode and watch the video in the small window the pixelization/macroblocking is much less noticeable. Same with watching on my iPhone.

While it is certainly passable, and not something I'm upset about, I wouldn't call it high quality. Fact is if I'm watching something on my iPad or iPhone I'm obviously not all that worried about picture quality, I'm most likely just killing time, or trying to catch up on shows I like, but don't necessarily love. For example I don't mind cathcing up on Alphas, or House Hunters on my iPad, but I'm definitely not going to watch a new episode of Sons of Anarchy, or Homeland on it, those I will wait until I get home and watch on the bigscreen (although I may watch them a second or third time on my iPad, but the first viewing is always going to be on my TV).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Beerstalker said:


> I have to say though, *I don't think we will ever get HD versions*, I think 850x480, or whatever SD resolution they are using is probably the highest we are ever going to get.


Somebody once taught me never to say never. 

Oops...there it was twice right there.


----------



## Beerstalker

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Somebody once taught me never to say never.
> 
> Oops...there it was twice right there.


Actually, I think you need to check you vision, the word never was not in my post at all.:lol:

Don't get me wrong, I would love to see HD quality versions, but my opinion is it most likely will not happen, at least not in the near future. I don't even really think it's feasible with the current hardware. I mean doesn't the Nomad only have like 16Gb of storage, how many hours of HD would that hold 3 or 4. And I'm not sure what would happen with transcode times. They wouldn't have to change resolution so that might save some time, but I believe they would still have to change the framerate (I belive apple stuff only supports 30fps or is that just the AppleTV?). And they have to add whatever copy protection/expiration date info they are using. So I don't know if they would be able to get away with only 3 or 4 hours able to store on the device at a time, because you would always have to be waiting on stuff to transcode before you could transfer it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Beerstalker said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would love to see HD quality versions, but my opinion is it most likely will not happen, at least not in the near future. I don't even really think it's feasible with the current hardware.


You could be half right anyway.... 

Ironically....I use my nomad alot....alot. Especially while traveling for work all over the country.

If I had a nickel for every person who peeked to see what I was watching and then asked how I could see HD video on my tablet...I could retire. The video quality is that good on my 1080p resolution tablet.

The video quality presentation is only as good as the device graphics video resolution on which it is being shown. Some of the older tablets and laptops simply have graphics technology in them that shows its age.

All that said...yes...an HD version would be nice. It would also expand the transcoding process timeframe exponentially. It makes one wonder how many potential users would accept that aspect of moving to HD.


----------



## Lord Vader

sigma1914 said:


> No. You'll need a product like this: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html


I've been thinking of trying out this thing. If I read it correctly, burning an HD recording from my HR20-700 via this device would take up a lot of space on a DVD, correct? I'm guessing that a standard 4.7GB DVD might not be able to fit a recording such as a sporting event. In that case, what's the best choice: a dual layer DVD or a Blu-Ray DVD? If the latter, wouldn't I need a Blu-Ray burner?


----------



## dennisj00

Lowpro said:


> You've got to be kidding right? I've had the Nomad since launch day and no recording I've downloaded from my Nomad has even come close to approaching the quality you describe when viewed on my iPad at 2x. It's also never been an issue of a poorly recorded program. It's not exactly hard to play the same program still on my DIRECTV HD DVR to confirm if there's an issue with the recording. Also, I stopped watching SD content years ago and that even includes SD content carried on HD channels. That being said, I'm still glad I purchased the Nomad and still recommend it for what it does. I use the Nomad to ingest content on-the-go that otherwise I would only be able to enjoy at home. It does this well, but I've never considered it a quality viewing experience on the iPad at 2x or on the PC for that matter which is even worse. Perhaps I'm the only one, but to me the Nomad was clearly only intended for viewing on the iPhone due to the small size of the screen. Seriously. Why would anyone not welcome what I suggested in my earlier reply? You select a program to prepare. You're then given the option to transcode the program at the current quality (medium) or to transcode the program at twice the quality (high) which would be far more suitable for viewing on larger displays such as the iPad at 2x or on the PC. Having such an option only enhances the product. So instead of offering up opinions on my idea I get replies that completely ignore the premise, because the Nomad already does such a great job. I just don't get it.


No, I'm not kidding at all. I stand by my statement that the PQ on iPads (I've had the original, and now the 2 and 3 versions) is as good or better than any other video source - whether downloaded or streamed.

I've got several movies and concerts that I've either ripped via DVDFab or burned to my DVD recorder - connected via component and then ripped and transferred to the iPad and played in GoodReader or lots streamed via Air Video and nomad beats most or matches either. That includes some 1080p movies converted or streamed via AirVideo.

Industry wide, you're not going to see transferring of HD content from legitimate sources except maybe porn.


----------



## Beerstalker

dennisj00 said:


> No, I'm not kidding at all. I stand by my statement that the PQ on iPads (I've had the original, and now the 2 and 3 versions) is as good or better than any other video source - whether downloaded or streamed.
> 
> I've got several movies and concerts that I've either ripped via DVDFab or burned to my DVD recorder - connected via component and then ripped and transferred to the iPad and played in GoodReader or lots streamed via Air Video and nomad beats most or matches either. That includes some 1080p movies converted or streamed via AirVideo.
> 
> Industry wide, you're not going to see transferring of HD content from legitimate sources except maybe porn.


And again, I say you must be seeing something totally different than I am. I too have a 3rd Gen iPad (64GB Verizon LTE model if you care to know). The video quality in the DirecTV Nomad app, and with DriecTV recordings I would probably put on par with stuff from HBO-Go, Max-Go, and and the live streaming channels from DirecTV using WiFi at the various places I have tried it. However it doesn't come close to Digital Copy movies I have transferred from disk, or dowloaded from iTunes, or for that matter DVD movies I have transcoded using CloneDVD Mobile. While it doesn't upset me, I can't agree with your statement that they are equal in quality.

Have you tried a movie downloaded from iTunes, or a Digital Copy that came with a purchased movie? Have you tried different settings in DVDFab? I'm thinking you just haven't seen how good some videos can look on the iPad or else you wouldn't think that the Nomad videos are anywhere near as good.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, 1080p direct download looks great, and I'm not sure what you expect from a 10" screen 18 inches from your eyes.

Back to the original complaint, I've never seen the macro / pixelation in a nomad copy that he described unless it was in the original.


----------



## Lowpro

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, 1080p direct download looks great, and I'm not sure what you expect from a 10" screen 18 inches from your eyes.
> 
> Back to the original complaint, I've never seen the macro / pixelation in a nomad copy that he described unless it was in the original.


So happy for you. What's your point exactly? Doesn't change the fact I do see macro / pixelation in "every" nomad copy no matter what I'm viewing it on. Has nothing to do with the original recording. It's tolerable on my iPhone 4 due to the small size of the screen, but still clearly visible. At 2x on my iPad 3 it's just horrible, even from a few feet away. The issue also has nothing to due with the resolution or the fact I'm viewing the content on a small screen from only a foot or two away. It's how the Nomad is preparing the content. It does a crap job "in my opinion", bottom line. It sacrifices way too much on the quality side in favor of the resulting filesize. I can rip DVD's at 480p with Handbrake to my iPad3/iPhone4 and there's not an ounce of macro / pixelation to be seen. Picture quality is fantastic. In fact, due to the size of the screen I don't even bother with HD video on the iPad. That being said, whether you agree with me or not that doesn't change "my viewing experience" and clearly at least one other forum member here has taken the time to chime in and agree with me. There are also a number of posts on DIRECTV's forums from Nomad users that share my opinion. Also, my original and subsequent replies were far more than just complaints. I went out of my way to make it known that even though I'm not satisified with the video quality on the iPad at 2x or on the PC that I still don't regret purchasing the Nomad and recommend it for what it does, but would simply like to see an option to prepare a given program at a higher quality. If it takes up twice the space and takes longer to prepare so be it. It would be an "option". There's no downside, so long as it's an option. You choose a program to prepare and you're prompted to prepare at "medium" or "high" quality. There would also need to be a quality settings option for programs that are prepared automatically. It's not rocket science. There's also no reason technically why my suggestion could not be implemented. TiVo's version of the Nomad offers this exact functionality and even lets you stream recorded content to mobile devices which is something I'd love to be able to do as using the DIRECTV2PC app is rarely convenient for me. Unfortunately the TiVo Stream doesn't support the DIRECTV TiVo and here at the house DIRECTV is my only option. No one provides service to my home from the street. Live in Amish country. :-(


----------



## Rtm

Yes the picture quality on the iPad is horrible and it doesn't fill the screen it is both pillarboxed and letterboxed, the iPhone is bareable just a notch under Netflix quality on the iPhone.


----------



## KenW

I don't agree that it's horrible. Streaming over the hotel Internet is horrible. I rate it as acceptable. 

I even watch it on the hotel TV, so it's even blown up larger than iPad, and it's still watchable. 

I do wish there was a high-res option though. We paid for the content, and it's protected.


----------



## NR4P

I am very happy with Nomad on the latest iPad. HD would be nice but not necessary for me. With over 20 hours of movies stored, I'd probably run out of memory in HD. This beats paying iTunes for movies as its free after the hardware cost. Or I could be paying an airline $8 for a 3 hour flight to watch their little smudged screen. Compare the one time cost of what you get vs all the other alternatives and for some apps the extra work required, I think it's a great deal.


----------



## dennisj00

This is the last picture quality comment I'm going to make. . . I just watched 'Inside the NFL' and for the entire hour I never saw any pix / macro anywhere. . .

If your experience with nomad is different, you either have a problem with your nomad, your dvr, your iPad, or your network.


----------



## Combat Medic

I have to say, I am not impressed as of yet.
When I opened the box and plugged it in the Nomad client on my Win7 x64 laptop started acting like a random error generator. I got errors saying that it couldn't find the Nomad, that I didn't have an internet connection, and that it couldn't activate.
Once I got past those I selected a couple of shows to transfer and even though one one started to transfer they now all say 'waiting to prepare'.

I wonder when it will come out of beta.


----------



## NR4P

Each one that you selected will prepare one by one. As each finishes preparing it will transfer fairly quickly. 

Is that not your experience?


----------



## Combat Medic

NR4P said:


> Each one that you selected will prepare one by one. As each finishes preparing it will transfer fairly quickly.
> 
> Is that not your experience?


Nope. They all say that they are waiting. None are preparing.


----------



## Beerstalker

Combat Medic said:


> Nope. They all say that they are waiting. None are preparing.


Is anyone watching recordings off the same DVR you are trying to get the Nomad to copy programs off of? For example if all of your recordings are on the DVR in the living room, and someone is watching a recording in your bedroom, then the DVR is busy streaming out the recording to the bedroom, and it can't stream to the Nomad at the same time so the Nomad has to wait.


----------



## Combat Medic

Beerstalker said:


> Is anyone watching recordings off the same DVR you are trying to get the Nomad to copy programs off of? For example if all of your recordings are on the DVR in the living room, and someone is watching a recording in your bedroom, then the DVR is busy streaming out the recording to the bedroom, and it can't stream to the Nomad at the same time so the Nomad has to wait.


All receivers are turned off except for the DVR that I am trying to copy from.


----------



## Combat Medic

And now it claims to be working.... odd.


----------



## JAYPB

Combat Medic said:


> And now it claims to be working.... odd.


Welcome to the world of The Nomad!!!!

:grin:


----------



## dennisj00

I find when nomad has a hiccup and loses contact with a dvr to wait an hour or so after a reboot. Then everything is fine again for a long time.


----------



## mfeinstein

I am running a new MacBook Pro with Mac OS 10.8.2 (Mountain Lion). When I install Nomad, there is no window visible at all. I have read that the Nomad software doesn't work properly with Mac OS 10.8.2, but no one else has said that they get no window. The issues others have seen seem to be around the video not working properly. 

For me, the application doesn't work at all. It doesn't even try to find my Nomad on the network.

I recently upgraded from another MacBook Pro that was also running 10.8.2. That one has no issue bringing up the Nomad window.

Is the issue related to the retina display in my new MacBook Pro?


----------



## Laxguy

mfeinstein said:


> I am running a new MacBook Pro with Mac OS 10.8.2 (Mountain Lion). When I install Nomad, there is no window visible at all. I have read that the Nomad software doesn't work properly with Mac OS 10.8.2, but no one else has said that they get no window. The issues others have seen seem to be around the video not working properly.
> 
> For me, the application doesn't work at all. It doesn't even try to find my Nomad on the network.
> 
> I recently upgraded from another MacBook Pro that was also running 10.8.2. That one has no issue bringing up the Nomad window.
> 
> Is the issue related to the retina display in my new MacBook Pro?


Almost certainly not. I am running latest ML and it works fine, though it's a newish MBAir.

I'd delete all the files associated with nomad on the Mac and reinstall.

How did you upgrade? Migration assistant?


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> Almost certainly not. I am running latest ML and it works fine, though it's a newish MBAir.
> 
> I'd delete all the files associated with nomad on the Mac and reinstall.
> 
> How did you upgrade? Migration assistant?


I did use Migration Assistant. However, after I noticed the problem, I uninstalled Nomad and reinstalled (several times now).

I searched for Nomad files to delete after uninstalling, but didn't see anything. Any suggestions on where to look?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MikeW

I downloaded several movies and one copy of "The Daily Show" to my iPhone for a recent road trip. The audio on all movies sounded as if it were missing the center channel for all dialogue. It rendered all of the movies as un"hearable". Even when connected to a TV, the audio sounds like an echo of the actual dialoge. On The Daily Show, all audio was present with the exception of a few commercials where the audio sounded the same as the movies. I believe there is an issue converting items from Dolby 5.1 down to something the iPhone could use.


----------



## Laxguy

My Movies file I placed in my Movies folder, but the key other stuff is in 
Nomad+Prod folder. Its subfolders and files are:

Folder: RouterDatabase- You might not have.....
*Folder: Station*
Folder: llds
13_11170_56c627.tmp
13_11170_56cc17.tmp
31_0_56c31b.tmp
31_0_56c52d.tmp
DrmInfo.dll
msi.dat

They'd be in ~Library/Application Support/Nomad+Prod/Station

Hope that does it!


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> My Movies file I placed in my Movies folder, but the key other stuff is in
> Nomad+Prod folder. Its subfolders and files are:
> 
> Folder: RouterDatabase- You might not have.....
> *Folder: Station*
> Folder: llds
> 13_11170_56c627.tmp
> 13_11170_56cc17.tmp
> 31_0_56c31b.tmp
> 31_0_56c52d.tmp
> DrmInfo.dll
> msi.dat
> 
> They'd be in ~Library/Application Support/Nomad+Prod/Station
> 
> Hope that does it!


Maybe my problem is that I don't have this folder! Even with a clean installation, none of these exist on my machine. I'll check my old machine and, if it has these files, I may try copying them over. Thanks again.


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> My Movies file I placed in my Movies folder, but the key other stuff is in
> Nomad+Prod folder. Its subfolders and files are:
> 
> Folder: RouterDatabase- You might not have.....
> *Folder: Station*
> Folder: llds
> 13_11170_56c627.tmp
> 13_11170_56cc17.tmp
> 31_0_56c31b.tmp
> 31_0_56c52d.tmp
> DrmInfo.dll
> msi.dat
> 
> They'd be in ~Library/Application Support/Nomad+Prod/Station
> 
> Hope that does it!


Unfortunately, neither my working older MacBook Pro nor my non-working new MacBook Pro have any folders there or anywhere else with Nomad files as far as I can tell. Both machines are running Mountain Lion.

I have searched for 'Nomad' and 'Nomad+Prod' on both Macs, with no luck.

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## dennisj00

The nomad support files were hidden on my wife's MBP until we changed the attributes.


----------



## Laxguy

They'd be in your User file. Hold down the Option key in Finder on menu item "Go". Normal searches don't turn up stuff in the User Library, and it was hidden a few revisions back. And it may not be the same name as I have exactly; sorry for any goose chase.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> The nomad support files were hidden on my wife's MBP until we changed the attributes.


Attributes? Sounds like PC talk to me! :lol: 
Could you outline just what you did? -Of the nomad files, or the User Library?


----------



## wmacson

Here's a new one that I haven't figured out yet and either has Directv. About a week ago my Nomad stopped working after working fine for about a year. It started with just an amber (yellow) solid light and no blue lights. Now I am only getting a solid white light. When I reset or pull the plug, the blue lights light up with the white light but then the blue lights disappear, leaving just the solid white light. I can see the IP Address of my Nomad in my LAN setting. When I ping it, sometimes the test is successful and sometimes it fails. I have also noticed that sometimes it has a static IP address and sometimes it's DHCP. Neither time does it work. I first noticed this last week. Up until that point, it was fine. I have done nothing different with my computer or router. 

A few final notes. I have WHS and I have 2 receivers that are connected to the internet (Did that test as well). HR24 and HR34. One weird thing I did notice is that the HR34 would randomly not see the HR24 receiver's playlist, although the HR24, always saw the HR34's playlist. Recently, in the last week or so, the HR34 is now consistently seeing the HR24. Maybe just random, but I thought I'd throw that bit of info in there.

I'm using Verizon fios and my nomad is directly attached via ethernet to the router. They sit beside each other.

Last night I reset the router and nothing. If I reset the nomad over and over, sometimes I get an amber light and solid blue network light but then it quickly reverts to just the solid white like (pink hue).

One final thing i'm noticing. When I go into the router and see all my connections (Wireless and Ethernet). Sometimes it shows the Nomad by name and sometimes it's listed as IP-STB1. Any idea what this is? It seems my Nomad is getting confused.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dennisj00

Laxguy said:


> Attributes? Sounds like PC talk to me! :lol:
> Could you outline just what you did? -Of the nomad files, or the User Library?


You got me!! I'm a PC guy, she's a PC / SQL Analyst / Programmer with a MBP.

We did something like . . .

go into Terminal and type

chflags nohidden ~/Library/
killall Finder && open /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app

Go to "Finder" and delete the following for the user:

- Library/Application Support/Nomad+Prod <- Delete the folder. The folder name is subject to change
- Library/Preferences/com.directv.nomad.plist <- Delete just the file


----------



## Laxguy

The one thing I would try is a major reset, which is holding in the red button for two (yes, two!!) minutes. A pia, but that may do it. 

What client are you using?


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> You got me!! I'm a PC guy, she's a PC / SQL Analyst / Programmer with a MBP.


:hurah:



> Go to "Finder" and delete the following for the user:
> 
> - Library/Application Support/Nomad+Prod <- Delete the folder. The folder name is subject to change
> - Library/Preferences/com.directv.nomad.plist <- Delete just the file


Ah, cool. One can do that without going through the Terminal, via Option key held down when clicking on Go in Finder. (I avoid the Terminal as if it were surgery.)


----------



## wmacson

Laxguy said:


> The one thing I would try is a major reset, which is holding in the red button for two (yes, two!!) minutes. A pia, but that may do it.
> 
> What client are you using?


Thanks for your response. I've tried the 2 minute reset a couple of times and no luck. It is a PIA!

Not sure what you mean about what client am I using? Verizon Fios/Nomad?

I can get around a router a little bit but not sure how to set a static ip. Someone suggested that.


----------



## Laxguy

By client, I mean what devices are you trying to view content on?


----------



## dennisj00

Laxguy said:


> :hurah:
> 
> Ah, cool. One can do that without going through the Terminal, via Option key held down when clicking on Go in Finder. (I avoid the Terminal as if it were surgery.)


We PC guys still love DOS (Terminal) and can do some fancy things in it. . .


----------



## wmacson

Laxguy said:


> By client, I mean what devices are you trying to view content on?


Oh. Ok, using mainly an iPad but sometimes the iPhone. Neither work. I went downstairs this morning to check on it and now it's just one solid amber light. Still pings when I go into the router.


----------



## mfeinstein

Laxguy said:


> They'd be in your User file. Hold down the Option key in Finder on menu item "Go". Normal searches don't turn up stuff in the User Library, and it was hidden a few revisions back. And it may not be the same name as I have exactly; sorry for any goose chase.


That did it! When I held the Option key in Finder and navigated to the Library/Application Support folder, there was now a folder called Nomad that was visible. I deleted this, reinstalled Nomad, and everything worked fine.

I think that the issue was initially caused by Migration Assistant which must have not moved the Nomad folder correctly between my old Mac and my new one, and this confused the application.

Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## Laxguy

wmacson said:


> Oh. Ok, using mainly an iPad but sometimes the iPhone. Neither work. I went downstairs this morning to check on it and now it's just one solid amber light. Still pings when I go into the router.


Last ditch: unplug the unit for at least overnight....


----------



## wmacson

Laxguy said:


> Last ditch: unplug the unit for at least overnight....


Thanks but I tried it. Left it unplugged for 48 hours and no luck. I'm going to try a static ip tonight. We'll see.


----------



## dennisj00

As far as I know, you can't set a static IP on a nomad. You can set a DHCP reservation in your router, but I doubt that's going to change anything.


----------



## keebler21

Any idea when the nomad client will be ready for the iPad? It's been about a year sitting at the "coming soon" status...


----------



## RAD

keebler21 said:


> Any idea when the nomad client will be ready for the iPad? It's been about a year sitting at the "coming soon" status...


Haven't seen anything that says a native iPad app is coming 'soon'. Guess since they figure the iPhone app works on the iPad there isn't a big rush to get that out the door.


----------



## keebler21

RAD said:


> Haven't seen anything that says a native iPad app is coming 'soon'. Guess since they figure the iPhone app works on the iPad there isn't a big rush to get that out the door.


http://www.directv.com/technology/nomad?footernavtype=-1&lpos=header

On Directv's website - It's says ipad "coming soon"

Anyways - I guess I never tried the iphone app on ipad... I figure it wouldn't look right or resolution would be off. I'll give it a try, Thanks.


----------



## RAD

keebler21 said:


> http://www.directv.com/technology/nomad?footernavtype=-1&lpos=header
> 
> On Directv's website - It's says ipad "coming soon"
> 
> Anyways - I guess I never tried the iphone app on ipad... I figure it wouldn't look right or resolution would be off. I'll give it a try, Thanks.


That 'soon' has been out there for months, thought you were asking for updates on any rumors.

I used the app on an iPad2 and iPad (3/new/2012 whatever they call it) and the menus aren't that good the video is OK IMHO.


----------



## keebler21

RAD said:


> That 'soon' has been out there for months, thought you were asking for updates on any rumors.
> 
> I used the app on an iPad2 and iPad (3/new/2012 whatever they call it) and the menus aren't that good the video is OK IMHO.


Yeah - it's been there since the nomad was released so wondering what's taking them so long to get it released... They should change it to "coming next year" :lol:


----------



## Mike_TV

Anyone notice that their Nomad received a firmware update recently? Mine went to the following firmware version sometime in the last few weeks or so...

1.3.p29-60864s

Not sure what the changes are but the cover art seems to have improved (more shows and movies have cover art showing up).

Maybe this is in preparation for new app version? Maybe a native iPad app?


----------



## Go Beavs

Your post prompted me to check and I got the version as well. Not sure when it happened but it's there.

I haven't noticed anything different yet but I haven't done much testing either.


----------



## RAD

Mike_TV said:


> Anyone notice that their Nomad received a firmware update recently? 1.3.p29-60864s


Yep, got it also.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Mike_TV said:


> Anyone notice that their Nomad received a firmware update recently? Mine went to the following firmware version sometime in the last few weeks or so...
> 
> 1.3.p29-60864s
> 
> Not sure what the changes are but the cover art seems to have improved (more shows and movies have cover art showing up).
> 
> Maybe this is in preparation for new app version? Maybe a native iPad app?





RAD said:


> Yep, got it also.


Received it here as well...it appears that poster cover art is improved as Mike referenced.


----------



## dennisj00

Got it here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> Got it here.


Guess this must be the FALL EDITION update....


----------



## Rtm

Got the update and now my nomads broken.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Rtm said:


> Got the update and now my nomads broken.


Everyone with nomad is temporarily having a usage issue...as it appears updates are also being made on the DirecTV nomad server end. I'm sure we'll get more info when it becomes available.


----------



## Rtm

iPhone 5 app?


----------



## R8ders2K

Rtm said:


> iPhone 5 app?


The current app works on my iPhone 5. Have you tried deleting the one already installed on your iPhone and reinstall from the App Store...?

And speaking of new versions, anyone heard anything about nomad 2? As I was talking with the nomad tech support and tech mentioned it. V2 is supposed to do streaming to devices, similar to Slingbox...(?)

That would nice. I could retire my Sony LocationFree setup.


----------



## Beerstalker

R8ders2K said:


> The current app works on my iPhone 5. Have you tried deleting the one already installed on your iPhone and reinstall from the App Store...?
> 
> And speaking of new versions, anyone heard anything about nomad 2? As I was talking with the nomad tech support and tech mentioned it. V2 is supposed to do streaming to devices, similar to Slingbox...(?)
> 
> That would nice. I could retire my Sony LocationFree setup.


I believe he means update the Nomad app to take advantage of the bigger 16:9 screen on the iPhone 5. The Nomad app is still designed for the older iPhone screen size/shape. I agree with him and hope that DirecTV does it soon. But looking at how long we have gone without an Ipad app, I'm not going to be holding my breath for this to happen anytime soon.

As far as the Nomad 2 goes, I don't think I'd be listening to anything tech support/CSRs say over the phone. I just don't really see the need to be able to stream from your home, when they plan to have everything (or at least as much as they can) available for streaming On Demand through DirecTV Everywhere.


----------



## Lowpro

Beerstalker said:


> I believe he means update the Nomad app to take advantage of the bigger 16:9 screen on the iPhone 5. The Nomad app is still designed for the older iPhone screen size/shape. I agree with him and hope that DirecTV does it soon. But looking at how long we have gone without an Ipad app, I'm not going to be holding my breath for this to happen anytime soon.
> 
> As far as the Nomad 2 goes, I don't think I'd be listening to anything tech support/CSRs say over the phone. I just don't really see the need to be able to stream from your home, when they plan to have everything (or at least as much as they can) available for streaming On Demand through DirecTV Everywhere.


The only Internet access available to me at home is Verizon mobile broadband. The data packages offered are very cost prohibitive. As a result, there is no downloading of large files or streaming of video content from the web to speak of in my home. This makes the DirecTV Everywhere product a useless one for my family. Even so, we're not the least bit interested in watching live content anyway which includes commercials, much less streaming that live content from the Internet. Would be awesome if the Nomad or DirecTV app one day supported streaming local content from our DVR's to our mobile devices across our local network. That would be functionality we'd welcome with open arms and use and abuse daily.


----------



## inkahauts

"Beerstalker" said:


> I believe he means update the Nomad app to take advantage of the bigger 16:9 screen on the iPhone 5. The Nomad app is still designed for the older iPhone screen size/shape. I agree with him and hope that DirecTV does it soon. But looking at how long we have gone without an Ipad app, I'm not going to be holding my breath for this to happen anytime soon.
> 
> As far as the Nomad 2 goes, I don't think I'd be listening to anything tech support/CSRs say over the phone. I just don't really see the need to be able to stream from your home, when they plan to have everything (or at least as much as they can) available for streaming On Demand through DirecTV Everywhere.


I find it far more important to be able to stream the things I have recorded on my DVR than on demand stuff.


----------



## dennisj00

I agree with Ink. . . while I can always find something to watch from On Demand, HBO/go or Showtime anywhere, what's recorded on my DVRs is what I'd rather watch.

And there's lots not covered by On Demand . . . locals / major networks, including Sunday's NFL.


----------



## islesfan

I got the Nomad for sports, but I now have two Nets games "waiting to prepare." Can you not use this thing with sports? I've had no problem with shows, but I don't care about that, I want to watch hockey (whenever it returns) and basketball.


----------



## dennisj00

Someone else will have to confirm, but since nomad won't transcode OTA or VOD, it's entirely possible that regional sports are flagged.


----------



## JAYPB

islesfan said:


> I got the Nomad for sports, but I now have two Nets games "waiting to prepare." Can you not use this thing with sports? I've had no problem with shows, but I don't care about that, I want to watch hockey (whenever it returns) and basketball.


Check the start/finish of your actual recording on your DVR---see if any of the "blue box" on screen graphics pop up in the bottom right hand corner of the screen--the ones that either say "721" or "not available in your area". What happens to me (think I mentioned it earlier in this thread) is that a game/pre-game/post-game/coches show will end--and then the DVR catches the start of the NEXT (or previous) show---which is "blacked out" for me (since I'm watching on an OOM regional sports network) and the nomad won't start/finish transcoding because it seems to "see" that flag of "721/out of market/blacked out" and doesn't complete/start the process.

Sounds convoluted and drawn out/verbose...but that's what I've noticed. Does it make sense?


----------



## islesfan

JAYPB said:


> Check the start/finish of your actual recording on your DVR---see if any of the "blue box" on screen graphics pop up in the bottom right hand corner of the screen--the ones that either say "721" or "not available in your area". What happens to me (think I mentioned it earlier in this thread) is that a game/pre-game/post-game/coches show will end--and then the DVR catches the start of the NEXT (or previous) show---which is "blacked out" for me (since I'm watching on an OOM regional sports network) and the nomad won't start/finish transcoding because it seems to "see" that flag of "721/out of market/blacked out" and doesn't complete/start the process.
> 
> Sounds convoluted and drawn out/verbose...but that's what I've noticed. Does it make sense?


Actually, that makes perfect sense. Unfortunately, I deleted the two games after watching them on the TV. I didn't see any of those issues, but then as soon as the games ended, I hit stop and then delete. I won't get a chance to test your theory any time soon. I only have NBA League Pass mobile (nice deal through Sprint), so I had recorded the games during the NBALP free trial. I recorded them off YES, but I probably should have recorded them off of the NBALP channels in the 700s. That would probably have stopped the flag from triggering (I was trying to avoid a 6 hour delay in encoding, since that blocks out 6 hours for recording the game). I am an NHLCI subscriber, but I can't test that until the NHL and NHLPA get their act together.

I'll remember to test this out when hockey is back, but in the meantime, if there is anyone else who has NBALP and a Nomad who can test this, I would appreciate the information.


----------



## Beerstalker

dennisj00 said:


> I agree with Ink. . . while I can always find something to watch from On Demand, HBO/go or Showtime anywhere, what's recorded on my DVRs is what I'd rather watch.
> 
> And there's lots not covered by On Demand . . . locals / major networks, including Sunday's NFL.


I agree right now On Demand is somewhat limited. But I think DirecTV hopes to severely cut down on those limits. I think they want to have pretty much every channel set up like HBO/Max Go, where almost every one of their shows, from every season are available all the time. I think they would also like to eventually have every station available to watch live inside and outside of your home like you currently can with Aud, AXS, Sony, Shorts, etc.

If/when DirecTV is able to get that, I think the demand to be able to stream from your home DVR, instead of just streaming from DirecTVs servers would be greatly diminished. For those still left wanting it at that time, there is always Slingbox, Monsoon Vulkano, etc.


----------



## dennisj00

Beerstalker said:


> If/when DirecTV is able to get that, I think the demand to be able to stream from your home DVR, instead of just streaming from DirecTVs servers would be greatly diminished. For those still left wanting it at that time, there is always Slingbox, Monsoon Vulkano, etc.


And the other part you have to have with those options is a reasonably capable internet connection. While most hotels / motels / resorts have free wi-fi, I've found very few that will support streaming adequately. And there's watching time in airplanes, cars . . .


----------



## islesfan

Nomad is driving me crazy. It works great for a while, then it starts showing no programs recorded, even though it sees both DVRs. I reboot the nomad and a few shows appear, one or two from each DVR. They never fill in. I reboot again, same thing. Sometimes, after enough reboots, all the programs appear. Then the problem comes back in a week or two.


----------



## NR4P

islesfan said:


> Nomad is driving me crazy. It works great for a while, then it starts showing no programs recorded, even though it sees both DVRs. I reboot the nomad and a few shows appear, one or two from each DVR. They never fill in. I reboot again, same thing. Sometimes, after enough reboots, all the programs appear. Then the problem comes back in a week or two.


Can you share some things about your home network? Router, access points, extenders, cck etc?
How is Nomad connected and how are the DVR's connected?


----------



## islesfan

"NR4P" said:


> Can you share some things about your home network? Router, access points, extenders, cck etc?
> How is Nomad connected and how are the DVR's connected?


HR20 to HR21 via Cat5, HR21 to router via wifi bridge. Nomad to router via Cat5. DirecTv2PC is functioning perfectly. I also have 7 PCs, 4 iPhones, 1 iPad, and 1 iPod on the network with no problems. All are using 802.11 N.


----------



## islesfan

I just deleted something from the HR20 and it spent 10 minutes "refreshing the playlist." When it finished, all the programs showed up in the Nomad. Any ideas how to trigger this in the DVR if it happens again?


----------



## NR4P

islesfan said:


> HR20 to HR21 via Cat5, HR21 to router via wifi bridge. Nomad to router via Cat5. DirecTv2PC is functioning perfectly. I also have 7 PCs, 4 iPhones, 1 iPad, and 1 iPod on the network with no problems. All are using 802.11 N.


I think I see two areas that are giving you Nomad problems.
First it reads as though your HR21 is utilizing both RJ45 ports. If so that's an issue. Only the HR34 can act as a bridge reliably. That's official from Directv.

Other issue that will contribute to less reliable connections is use of a Wi-Fi bridge. I've read many in this same thread report problems with Wi-Fi bridges. I found in my own home that with a Wi-Fi Extender serving clients (iPads or PCs) with Nomad that if the client is on the wireless router I get full connections. But if the client is on the Wi-Fi Extender I have issues.

In summary, you need to get the HR's on the same wired router or switch. Best is a supported solution such as DECA, if you can manage that.


----------



## JAYPB

Anyone investigate this in the recent past? Just noticed it as an item up on Amazon's "Lightning Deals" last week. I haven't had a chance to check out the reviews yet...just wondering how well it functions/works as a replacement/compliment to the Nomad.....

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-TV-Plus-Television-Anywhere/dp/B0089L4TL8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Rtm

New firmware 1.4 on my nomad.


----------



## marabunta

Updated here also, not sure when. FW now 1.4p38-64337S


----------



## islesfan

NR4P said:


> I think I see two areas that are giving you Nomad problems.
> First it reads as though your HR21 is utilizing both RJ45 ports. If so that's an issue. Only the HR34 can act as a bridge reliably. That's official from Directv.
> 
> Other issue that will contribute to less reliable connections is use of a Wi-Fi bridge. I've read many in this same thread report problems with Wi-Fi bridges. I found in my own home that with a Wi-Fi Extender serving clients (iPads or PCs) with Nomad that if the client is on the wireless router I get full connections. But if the client is on the Wi-Fi Extender I have issues.
> 
> In summary, you need to get the HR's on the same wired router or switch. Best is a supported solution such as DECA, if you can manage that.


I have a powerline kit arriving from Amazon today. I'll connect the HR20 to the powerline kit, and leave the HR21 on the WiFi access point. Hopefully, this will solve the problems. Thanks.


----------



## islesfan

I have read here about people having success with the Nomad and NHLCI, which is why I bought the bloody thing, but I am currently 0 for 4 for Islanders games via Nomad and 0 for 3 for Nets games (NBA League Pass free trials). I have tried recording on MSG or YES, and I have tried recording on the NHL/NBA channels in the 700's. Neither have worked. The only difference is that the ones from the RSNs just did "waiting to prepare," whereas the ones from the 700s just keep preparing over and over. It shows 3 hours left, then 4 hours left, then 2 hours left, then 4 hours left, but it never finishes. I've left some for over 48 hours never to finish. This is ridiculous! I've tried several 3 second resets, 30 second resets, and 3 minute resets on the Nomad, no better. I've even connected my HR21 via powerline, in case the problem was WiFi, but no change. I'm on the verge of returning the brick!


----------



## Laxguy

Not near my gear right now, but I'm not surprised some sports are x'ed out. 
Conversely, can you record other stuff all right?


----------



## islesfan

Laxguy;3169960 said:


> Not near my gear right now, but I'm not surprised some sports are x'ed out.
> Conversely, can you record other stuff all right?


Everything else works fine.


----------



## trh

Looks like I'm going to be on the phone with DirecTV for a long time. 

I've tried to record 3 more CI games. One manual 3 hours from 776-1 and 2 from the RSNs for 3 ours (I don't subscribe to the RSNs, but they are open during the game); I was able to record and watch them.

But these three won't transfer either to my nomad. "waiting to prepare" just sits there. 

Right now, the only hockey games I can transfer to my nomad are games from NBC, NBC SN, my RSNs and the NHL Network.


----------



## islesfan

trh said:


> Looks like I'm going to be on the phone with DirecTV for a long time.
> 
> I've tried to record 3 more CI games. One manual 3 hours from 776-1 and 2 from the RSNs for 3 ours (I don't subscribe to the RSNs, but they are open during the game); I was able to record and watch them.
> 
> But these three won't transfer either to my nomad. "waiting to prepare" just sits there.
> 
> Right now, the only hockey games I can transfer to my nomad are games from NBC, NBC SN, my RSNs and the NHL Network.


Yep, I still have last night's Isles v. Jets game "waiting to prepare." Please let me know what you find out when you call!


----------



## The Merg

islesfan said:


> Yep, I still have last night's Isles v. Jets game "waiting to prepare." Please let me know what you find out when you call!


If you've watched the game...



Spoiler



Stupid Islanders! Arghhh!



- Merg


----------



## The Merg

DirecTV Nomad Software for iOS v2.1 Released

*New Features:*

Now you can stream movies and shows from your HD DVR instantly anwhere within the home (you must be within your home Wi-Fi network). Just click "Watch Now" on any program in your Playlist to stream, or select "Download" to take the program with you anywhere and everywhere you go.
Set a live program to record on your HD DVR and start watching the program on your iPhone as it starts to record.
This version also allows you to start streaming a program on your iPhone and continue where you left off on another iPhone.
Closed captioning support for downloaded and streamed shows
Optimized for iPhone 5
Optimized for iOS 6
Stability enhancements

- Merg


----------



## Justin23

The Merg;3170818 said:


> DirecTV Nomad Software for iOS v2.1 Released
> 
> New Features:
> 
> [*]Now you can stream movies and shows from your HD DVR instantly anwhere within the home (you must be within your home Wi-Fi network). Just click "Watch Now" on any program in your Playlist to stream, or select "Download" to take the program with you anywhere and everywhere you go.
> [*]Set a live program to record on your HD DVR and start watching the program on your iPhone as it starts to record.
> [*]This version also allows you to start streaming a program on your iPhone and continue where you left off on another iPhone.
> [*]Closed captioning support for downloaded and streamed shows
> [*]Optimized for iPhone 5
> [*]Optimized for iOS 6
> [*]Stability enhancements
> 
> - Merg


Nice feature for live streaming in-home...still hoping for an iPad interface though.


----------



## islesfan

The Merg said:


> DirecTV Nomad Software for iOS v2.1 Released
> 
> *New Features:*
> 
> Now you can stream movies and shows from your HD DVR instantly anwhere within the home (you must be within your home Wi-Fi network). Just click "Watch Now" on any program in your Playlist to stream, or select "Download" to take the program with you anywhere and everywhere you go.
> Set a live program to record on your HD DVR and start watching the program on your iPhone as it starts to record.
> This version also allows you to start streaming a program on your iPhone and continue where you left off on another iPhone.
> Closed captioning support for downloaded and streamed shows
> Optimized for iPhone 5
> Optimized for iOS 6
> Stability enhancements
> 
> - Merg


Just updated. Hoping it will finally allow me to watch hockey! I do like the thought of "improved" encoding time. I currently have last night's Nets game from NBATV showing 51 minutes left. So, that's about two hours of encoding completed in 11 hours of real-time. Not very efficient.

Any word on an updated client for Windows? I tend to prefer the screen on my Ultrabook for sports, the couple of times it has worked.


----------



## The Merg

islesfan said:


> Just updated. Hoping it will finally allow me to watch hockey! I do like the thought of "improved" encoding time. I currently have last night's Nets game from NBATV showing 51 minutes left. So, that's about two hours of encoding completed in 11 hours of real-time. Not very efficient.
> 
> Any word on an updated client for Windows? I tend to prefer the screen on my Ultrabook for sports, the couple of times it has worked.


Updated PC client should be available this afternoon.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There will be an updated Windows client, please use the new thread for all discussion.


----------

